# Sticky  How long did you lurk before joining?



## Glenn

*How long did you lurk before joining?*​
Less than 1 week32838.23%1-4 weeks19923.19%1-3 months11513.40%3-6 months495.71%longer than 6 months16719.46%


----------



## Glenn

It's always great to see new members introduce themselves and mention they have been lurking for a while before joining.

How long did you lurk before joining?

Comments welcomed below as well.

Is there anything we could have done to get you posting earlier?


----------



## kikapu

I think it took maybe a few weeks for me to join when looking for info on brewed coffee I signed up think I made 1 or 2 posts then nothing for almost a year till I wanted to get into espresso at that point I thought I needed to get more involved as I had so many more questions and was too difficult to sift through all the information on here! !!

Anyway glad I finally became an active member.

Lastly I dont think there is anything other than being really interested in coffee and needing help that could have got me to become an active member.


----------



## Michael the bowler

I lurked for a short while, before deciding to join. I thought when I wanted to participate was the best time to join!

Admitted I am not a prolific poster, but watch daily and post when I think I have something to contribute.


----------



## GS11

Signed up straight away as needed specific advice... Have been lurking ever since


----------



## AliC

I think I dipped in and out for a week or two before signing up. Still can't remember how I came across the Forum, but it was through researching for a coffee machine on the old interweb.

However the more I found that I didn't know, the more the Forum became an invaluable source of knowledge and experience. I'm still in the process of getting more out than I put in, but you should all be fiercely proud of the excellent community you have built together.


----------



## DavidBondy

I'm the same. Found and signed up. I'd also been a member of the TMC forum and later joined H-B.

David


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I signed up straight away too as I was after a non pressurised basket for a Gaggia Cubika.

Thankfully I was given the advice to swap it for a Gaggia Classic and have never looked back since.


----------



## 44Whitehall

I lurked for a while before joining. I browsed a number of forums and other resources as I explored my options for a home espresso set-up and I liked this one. I am a member of a few traditional wet shaving forums and from the experience of them realize the value of a friendly and supportive forum, as not all are equal. I hope the lurking has helped to find the right place to land.

As an aside - lurking on this forum is a remarkable journey of learning. A wonderful place, and my wife may live to regret my discovery (though for all I know she's lurking in the tea section as I type!).


----------



## Glenn

We have quite a strong link with members of wet shaving forums.

It seems the nature of the 2 hobbies is similar. There is a process, a decent set of equipment and variations of experience and equipment can yield differing results. Thank you for posting your experience.


----------



## 4515

I googled coffee forums and signed straight up. No point in hanging about


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Straight on for me, my eyes were opened not long previously to how awesome coffee is and I had a ravenous appetite to learn more ever since.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Glenn said:


> Is there anything we could have done to get you posting earlier?


I don't think lurking is a bad thing, it normally means people are getting to know the forum, researching and trying not to ask noob questions.

However, one thing for me that would help sign up earlier is single sign on using FB, google or twitter. Not that I want to add to the technical work load! Bit I'm always loathed to sign up to something new until I'm really sure I want to use it because it's another password, another username and an added security risk to my details. Single sign on offloads this responsibility to google/others


----------



## drude

I signed up pretty quickly - was doing a few google searches for new kit and kept getting sent here, so joined to ask grinder questions.

Re Dave Wilton's point about single sign-on, I'm disinclined to use FB logins elsewhere - the site you sign in to gets a lot of info about you and your FB friends that way.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Dave.wilton said:


> However, one thing for me that would help sign up earlier is single sign on using FB, google or twitter.


Now I don't like the idea of cross platform logins that would lead me to be distrustful


----------



## Geordie Boy

I used it as a resource initially and then joined when I felt I could contribute.

I agree with the other comments about cross platform logins, frankly I don't trust Facebook, it's just a big data collection company


----------



## andyt23

Found the forum by google search and I lurked for a couple of days to try and find out how to get the most of my old moka pot that I'd dug out to use on my work at home day (thursday).

It wasn't long before I noticed how friendly everyone was, and how strongly recommended a Gaggia Classic was as a starter, and so by the end of the week I was tempted into signing up to be a part of it. Sure enough, it wasn't long before I took delivery of my Classic and I've been asking noob questions ever since.

Oh, and I don't like Facebook either. It has it's uses, but that's me using it, not it using me.


----------



## Goblinsgrind

Well over six months; wanted to follow some user opinions on machines before upgrading, expensive business, ironically I thought I'd get all my set up as I wanted before joining so it would appear that I had something worthwhile to contribute, not worked according to plan, still making crap espresso with an sbdu, hopefully I will make a decision before I either a. Go mad b. Lose my job c. Get divorced e. The hat trick!!


----------



## ShortShots

About 4 months, didnt want to post about work, so I waited until I had my home espresso setup. I was quite happy to lurk until then


----------



## Jonathan007

Pretty much straight away for me.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidBondy

Jonathan007 said:


> Pretty much straight away


Me too, although it was a while ago and my contributions (if such they can be called!) were minimal to start with.


----------



## Daren

DavidBondy said:


> Me too, although it was a while ago and my contributions (if such they can be called!) were minimal to start with.


Same as me. I started by posting the occasional sensible post before slowly ramping up my posts to the rubbish and micky taking I now spout on about.


----------



## Mouse

Glenn said:


> We have quite a strong link with members of wet shaving forums.
> 
> It seems the nature of the 2 hobbies is similar. There is a process, a decent set of equipment and variations of experience and equipment can yield differing results. Thank you for posting your experience.


I've lurked for a few weeks.. Before recently jumping in.

You mention wet shaving Glenn - Is their a similar link with HiFi equipment and forum members?

Similar situation.. Continually looking to upgrade.. Never being 100% happy with your set up.. Always wondering whether that slightly more expensive piece of kit will make all the difference.. Trying to eek out that extra bit of quality etc


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hello, been reading the forums for a couple of weeks , just signed up as I seem to be coming here more often. Totally new to the world of coffee, My friend managed to give a 'god shot' and now totally hooked. Broken boiler on my x1 so trying to get started with a fairly decent machine,


----------



## Zantonsus

Only a few minutes







Great Forum i might add, tis a pleasure to be here x


----------



## p6r

I've been lurking for 6 months on and off. Wasn't sure I'd ever get round to doing it but now have the money to one side and jumped in!


----------



## Tiny

About 4 or 5 days, browsed about looks a good forum, plenty knowledge and banter


----------



## Flibster

Lurked for a couple of days before joining.

Then lurked for a couple of years before posting....


----------



## welshrarebit

I lurked for around 3 weeks, seems the more I read the more confusing it gets







.


----------



## pcpogo

Been lurking for several weeks now. Signed up, but the mire I read the more confused I get.

Loving it though.


----------



## VJC

pcpogo said:


> Been lurking for several weeks now. Signed up, but the mire I read the more confused I get.
> 
> Loving it though.


Same here - I lurked a few weeks, realised I'd never made an actual good cup of coffee in my life compared to the people here and so joined to start asking questions that I couldn't find answers to using the search function.


----------



## Hemmingford

I lurked for around 2 years+ always finding the info I needed so signed up didn't seem to be a priority


----------



## rws

I joined yesterday as I have some questions that I reckon some of the forum members might have a view on, but prior to that I spent probably 2 - 3 weeks 'researching' - i.e. lurking.


----------



## migsterr

I lurked around for about a week I reckon before joining only a couple of weeks ago - im all new to the coffee scene! I did join another coffee forum before finding this one but it was American and it was a bit poo - I live close to bella barista and I was told of this forum from them....(nice lady very helpful and I gather most of you lot regard the shop as one of the better ones by what ive read on here)..she was showing me a new lever machine and talking about sending it out to a few ppl to test it out. so I looked on here ( the sales section first I have to admit!) and been coming back ever since! its like a good coffee shop....if you like the product and the atmosphere you find yourself wanting to go back!









by the way this is my first post on here too! hi all im mick!


----------



## coffeechap

hi welcome mick, i have the said lever machine on my bench evaluating it! I started a thread on it so if you have any questions please fire away on that thread.


----------



## Ralphus84

I am very much a newbie, and after 2 days of "lurking" when I should have been working signed up. Explored similiar forums but CF UK wins hands down!


----------



## centaursailing

I lurked 'as a silent member' for about 2 years. Reason for 'coming live' is simple: I want a new grinder and Claudette at Bella Barista sparked my interest in the Eureka Zenith 65E which members here are discussing.


----------



## James811

About 16 seconds after finding the forum


----------



## KylePollards

I lurked for a few weeks before signing up! Was finding some really useful information on here in terms of personal opinions and things that have helped me with my new job in the coffee biz... In terms of what you could of done to make me sign up earlier I guess would of been limiting how much I could read, but then again being able to do that is why I have now joined







.

K


----------



## Morgan

I lurked briefly (only really for a couple of days) before joining up - I've joined simply because so many of the people on here seem to have great knowledge. I'm fortunate to have a good relationship with my local coffee shop owner, and he's taught me a lot: but (as is apparent from the range of opinions on here) one person's experience may differ from anothers!


----------



## nackyy20

hello everyone


----------



## simontc

I've been 'lurking' for quite a bit- have been using a delonghi ec330 which has just packed in and fancy upgrading to the Gaggia classic; hence I've registered to take part in the wonderful for sale section!


----------



## amirharris

Waited for about 5 months before signing up. God knows what took me so long. Looking forward to read and hopefully share my experience.


----------



## bedra

thank you

.............


----------



## Buckley

About 5 minutes.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Signed straight up, only posted first message today. I've got a lot of catching up to do - so much to learn!


----------



## PoweredByCoffee

I joined quite quick. I'll usually lurk for a while, but I thought I'd just do it.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike

Joined straight away but apart from an introduction post I only lurked for a week or so gathering information.


----------



## Jonno

About 2 weeks before signing up and that was a long time ago, it has taken me this long to make my 1st post.


----------



## frandavi99

Passed by months ago, but 5 minutes of lurking this time around and I'm here. Why wait!?


----------



## Ferdy

Been lurking for a while on Tapatalk, thought it was time to take the plunge!


----------



## jonchard

Hi all, i have lurked for a short time gleening as much info as possible to attempt to create decent espresso. I have learned the hard way by buying bad grinders, then buying slightly better grinder, then modding and realising perfect espresso cannot be achieved with cheap gear - although a fairly nice milk drink can! I had a cheap D'Longhi, quickly replaced with Gaggia Classic and saw a great jump in quality. Then bought into 58.35mm tampers, VST 14g basket, Naked Portafilter (Yeah, that's a laugh as a newbie) and a Rossi RR45 grinder. Now i make something close to Espresso, Its still sour/bitter but i'm loving the journey and loving the routine.

My greatest realisation was creating dishwater from a non-pressurised filter basket - the realisation being that shop ground coffee simply isn't fine enough.

Most importantly, i'm having fun and look forward to refining my processes by talking with you all.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonchard said:


> Hi all, i have lurked for a short time gleening as much info as possible to attempt to create decent espresso. I have learned the hard way by buying bad grinders, then buying slightly better grinder, then modding and realising perfect espresso cannot be achieved with cheap gear - although a fairly nice milk drink can! I had a cheap D'Longhi, quickly replaced with Gaggia Classic and saw a great jump in quality. Then bought into 58.35mm tampers, VST 14g basket, Naked Portafilter (Yeah, that's a laugh as a newbie) and a Rossi RR45 grinder. Now i make something close to Espresso, Its still sour/bitter but i'm loving the journey and loving the routine. \
> 
> Hello there
> 
> May be worth positing up a quick thread in the introductions thread too, as your
> 
> your first post may get lost in here
> 
> Decent coffee kit there too.
> 
> Glad to have you on board
> 
> Some useful kit there too..
> 
> My greatest realisation was creating dishwater from a non-pressurised filter basket - the realisation being that shop ground coffee simply isn't fine enough.
> 
> Most importantly, i'm having fun and look forward to refining my processes by talking with you all.


Hello there

May be worth positing up a quick thread in the introductions thread too, as your

your first post may get lost in here

Decent coffee kit there too.

Glad to have you on board


----------



## jonchard

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## colinb4987

I've actually lurked for about 2 years before joining! Initially I was looking at buying a machine that would do me for a long time, and had settled on a Fracino Cherub or Piccolo (I forget which now!) based on reading discussions on here, with a Eureka Mignon to grind. I got the grinder, then, before I bought the machine, circumstances changed leaving me with considerably less cash... so back to French Press it was.

Then in the past month or so I decided to get back in the game, so joined here and quite quickly managed to bag a modded Gaggia Classic (Thanks Malinski) - but am right at the foot of the learning curve. Lots of questions to follow methinks!


----------



## RazorliteX

I'm still semi lurking - only posted twice I think. (doh - make that three)


----------



## Pyro

Too bleeding long, I wasn't a daily lurker but whenever I needed advice or wanted to know something particular I always ended up back here!

I've probably on/off lurked for a year!


----------



## coffeechap

RazorliteX said:


> I'm still semi lurking - only posted twice I think. (doh - make that three)


or ten as per your post count!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Pyro said:


> Too bleeding long, I wasn't a daily lurker but whenever I needed advice or wanted to know something particular I always ended up back here!
> 
> I've probably on/off lurked for a year!


Glad that you found the stuff here informative, I love this forum for the depth of knowledge and enthusiasm on it, plus having browsed many of the other forums they just seem so inactive!!


----------



## RazorliteX

coffeechap said:


> or ten as per your post count!!!


Yeah I always cringe when I look back on these types of posts haha


----------



## Glenn

No matter how many posts a member has I always have to pinch myself to see that we have another follower.

When I started the forum back in 2008 I didn't think we would have as many active members in 2014.


----------



## coffeechap

RazorliteX said:


> Yeah I always cringe when I look back on these types of posts haha


stop it or before you know it you will be at 50!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

Glenn said:


> We have quite a strong link with members of wet shaving forums.
> 
> It seems the nature of the 2 hobbies is similar. There is a process, a decent set of equipment and variations of experience and equipment can yield differing results. Thank you for posting your experience.


There are shaving forums?!


----------



## Pyro

coffeechap said:


> Glad that you found the stuff here informative, I love this forum for the depth of knowledge and enthusiasm on it, plus having browsed many of the other forums they just seem so inactive!!


 Thats exactly why I joined this forum a lot of coffee forums seem quite dead whereas this one is quite active, still considering the massive coffee culture gaining momentum in the UK I'm supprised how quiet it is!

There's a couple of really busy forums out there but generally lacking in people from the UK, I'll be sure to visit them when looking on advice on where to visit in their respective native countries


----------



## coffeechap

Hoffmonkey said:


> There are shaving forums?!


you are kidding right? there are forums for just about anything man


----------



## Hoffmonkey

coffeechap said:


> you are kidding right? there are forums for just about anything man


Well I suppose so, but I'm still somewhat surprised!


----------



## coffeechap

Hoffmonkey said:


> Well I suppose so, but I'm still somewhat surprised!


dont get into shaving, it will rob you of even more money, there is a shaving sub club on here....


----------



## Pyro

coffeechap said:


> dont get into shaving, it will rob you of even more money, there is a shaving sub club on here....


I get angry when I cock up a coffee, I couldn't deal with having to wait another week or two waiting for my beard to grow back just to try perfect the method, I'd go mad!


----------



## Hoffmonkey

coffeechap said:


> dont get into shaving, it will rob you of even more money, there is a shaving sub club on here....


I really think I'd be hard pushed to be persuaded to spend money on shaving equipment. I shave about once a week when the itching starts and my kids start telling me I've gone past spikey!

Gillette Blue II and cheap ass Asda Shave Gel suit me... I'm such a Heathen!


----------



## coffeechap

Hoffmonkey said:


> Gillette Blue II and cheap ass Asda Shave Gel suit me... I'm such a Heathen!


No you are wise Hoffmonkey, save the money for shiney coffee things


----------



## Neill

Hoffmonkey said:


> I really think I'd be hard pushed to be persuaded to spend money on shaving equipment. I shave about once a week when the itching starts and my kids start telling me I've gone past spikey!
> 
> Gillette Blue II and cheap ass Asda Shave Gel suit me... I'm such a Heathen!


Don't do it, don't look at the shaving thread. I wouldn't have thought of it till this bunch of enablers brought it up. DE shaving, a whole new skill to learn. It's good fun.


----------



## coffeechap

Neill said:


> Don't do it, don't look at the shaving thread. I wouldn't have thought of it till this bunch of enablers brought it up. DE shaving, a whole new skill to learn. It's good fun.


and is just the best shave ever, ikon slant rules !!!


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> and is just the best shave ever, ikon slant rules !!!


Doesn't it just!!!!


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:


> Doesn't it just!!!!


I like my iKon OSS suits my needs and none of the other razors have got a look in since that came through the door David.


----------



## coffeechap

up late as ever charlie


----------



## Charliej

Well woke up to find myself on the couch about 30 minutes ago, this infection and the antibiotics, plus having to sleep in an odd position is playing hell with my sleep patterns.


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> stop it or before you know it you will be at 50!


Or maybe 6800++


----------



## ryancarey

I'm pretty new here! I was actually on the hunt for a second hand espresso machine, and came across the classified listings, and then browsed the forum for a few days. Everyone seemed very helpful and friendly so signed up asap


----------



## majnu

Probably around a year


----------



## poolfan

probably about 3-4 weeks. Was reading up on coffee machines and kept coming across this forum, so difficult to ignore


----------



## BenjaminPiper

About two weeks I think. I've been wondering if there was a genuine alternative to the Silvia at a similar price point and having failed to really uncover a solution by myself I've finally decided to ask.


----------



## tonyf

been lurking ages


----------



## monkey66

About 2 years on and off.


----------



## sub7

long time viewing about time I got posting


----------



## SteveBristol

Spent a few weeks (2-3) before joining, found lots of answers to questions, but this has led to more questions


----------



## dustbuddy

I have lurked here for a while over the course of a few phases. However, finally committed to the process of joining!


----------



## AlexCosta

a couple of hours - the forum is great with a lot of good information


----------



## extrashot

I didn't jumped right in, I'll see how the water is right now....


----------



## jsdp01

Great article, very informative, thanks.


----------



## Neill

jsdp01 said:


> Great article, very informative, thanks.


This really isn't an article???


----------



## ElSteverino

I've been lurking for around 4 months, the advice and knowledge on this forum has been invaluable prior to buying my first espresso machine.


----------



## Zenistar

Off and on for nearly a year.


----------



## chrisd2684

Wooo, can't wait to get brewing some proper quality coffee in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## Stevo

Hi total newbie here,

Not just new to this forum but new to forums full stop.

started looking for an espresso machine yesterday and had the whole world of coffee opened up to me basically by this forum. Saved me from buying a poor machine and I am now excited about all of the possibilities that doing my own espresso brings with it.

From all the reading I've done looking at a second hand classic with silva wand + decent grinder etc. All up around 250 - 300 max.


----------



## Stevo

1 day in total.


----------



## Drewster

Stevo said:


> 1 day in total.


Hello and welcome....... to the madhouse!!!!


----------



## swooshy

a few days


----------



## prankard

About a month, popped my 1st post cherry now though







. Good to see a UK based forum (I used to lurk at home-barista).


----------



## Jason T

I spent an hour or two looking through the forum, decided it was full on info so decided to sign right up.


----------



## roaringboy

Long time lurker - 1st time poster!


----------



## prankard

roaringboy said:


> Long time lurker - 1st time poster!


Well done for finally posting









Perhaps if you're already set up with a coffee machine (being a long time lurker).

Consider posting in the show off your machine section

And welcome


----------



## roaringboy

prankard said:


> Well done for finally posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps if you're already set up with a coffee machine (being a long time lurker).
> 
> Consider posting in the show off your machine section
> 
> And welcome


Thank you!

I am but I don't have any pics of my set-up. Only pics I have are of my poor attempts at lattee art (see avatar for my best effort!).

I have a Gaggia Classic with silvia v2 steam wand and OPV mod to 9bar. Using a non-pressurised PF and basket but not sure of their origin as they came with the machine secondhand. Could be the originals but I had a feeling it came with a pressurised set-up? Will be replaced with a bottomless soon enough anyway.

Grinder is an Ascaso i-mini.


----------



## neil.72

Joined up today as needing a cure for my upgradeitus. Will be lurking around the for sale forum for the foreseeable future. I've read numerous threads on this site and others slowly gaining experience and answers to my questions.

I didn't join earlier as all the things I wanted to know were typical newbie stuff that has been asked about millions of times by millions of people, so I could get what I needed just trawling through forums without joining. My thought was that as a long standing member of a forum it must get tedious answering the same basic newbie questions to lots of people when the answers are all ready out there if you can be bothered to look. Now I need something specific though I'm happy to sign up.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Welcome Neil

Start up a thread with what your looking for in a new machine and we will help you spend some money


----------



## Aficianado

Less than two minutes in all honesty.


----------



## paul whu

Lurked for a while! need some new bits and bobs and there's plenty of baristocracy on here. Only had my first espresso machine for a month or so.

Loads to learn.


----------



## DeanoDN

Joined pretty much straight away. I own a forum myself and know how frustrating it can be when guests don't take the plunge.


----------



## peterpan

Same as DeanoDN, joined straight away. I was pleasantly surprised to find such an active forum located in EU and felt obliged to join.


----------



## jecks888

Maybe a few days from me - lurked for longer on the US fora but when I saw this one I joined pretty swiftly!


----------



## katarzynakibisz

I googled coffee forums and founded .

I m a big fan of Coffee .

Hellow to Everyone


----------



## Step21

I lurked for 10 days or so. I signed up to say thanks for the resource that i'd taken advantage of and hope to keep on doing in future. It also seems a really friendly forum where newbies are not automatically sent to the search function and experienced posters are happy to answer the same types of questions with a patient and welcoming manner.

At this stage i can't add much to coffee knowledge but hopefully by hanging around that situation may change...


----------



## knightsfield

I've been lurking a while now. Got into brewed coffee and was looking for recommended decaf coffee beans and found this forum


----------



## grumpydaddy

There was no option: Less than a day.

A few hours of reading the replies to any number of questions and it became clear that this site is populated by helpful sorts who seem happy to pass on their knowledge. That it is also vibrant with lots of posts and interest helps too.

The good manners and technically/logically biased replies kind of sealed it for me leaving me with the feeling that I don't need any other site even as a complete newb.


----------



## mgdenison

Hi.

was searching for good tips and tricks on google and found the forum.

been a pump espresso owner for 5 weeks.

"ADDICT"


----------



## tr6greig

I joined within minutes,it was obvious from the detailed layout and the current traffic that this was the place to be.

Cameron


----------



## JohnPrime

^^^ WHS, pretty much.

At most, a day. Good traffic. good archive of threads, welcoming to newbs, knobhead count well below the mean


----------



## joe

I was led here by a coffee addiction and Google y'honour...it wasn't my fault.


----------



## PWW

2 weeks of reading posts on reviews / faults as looking to upgrade (now my head hurts)


----------



## dfrankhuizen

Delete post


----------



## Rawk

A few days - but most of that was waiting for the activation email to turn up


----------



## jamiemoyer22

I signed up straight away because I know I belong to this group and I think I can contribute something in this forum.


----------



## Firochromis

Another "straight away" situation here.


----------



## madaetihw

As above i signed up straight away.


----------



## colm1989

I signed up straight away, but lurked for a day or two until my membership was approved


----------



## themark01

A conformation request was required


----------



## silk186

why lurk, I joined to ask a question.


----------



## Coffee Dog

About 3weeks - researching!


----------



## tarpon

I joined immediately after finding something in the classifieds I was after. Nevertheless, I know I will be visiting often to conduct research, learn and hone my skills!


----------



## tictok

Probably the opposite way around to some....

Joined in straight away and participated for a few months and then lurked for a few months and now back again

A cycle I suspect will be repeated many times.


----------



## Rapha

I think I lurked for around 3 to 4 weeks, before joining and then getting my Gaggia Classic.


----------



## Wilko

Over 6 months! But I moved house between and was waiting for funds before joining and buying my machine


----------



## icnoble

It took me a couple os days of lurking before I joined


----------



## Jonhul

i was lurking for less than a week. still haven't bought anything but the gaggia classic is looking my best option. but cant decide on or source a decent grinder. specifically the mignon


----------



## chandlercoffee

Been lurking for a couple of weeks,but felt bit of an imposter due to owning a bean to cup machine.


----------



## alanm

Been Lurking or should i say reading for just under a week


----------



## andrewp

Few days then a few weeks before my first post - which is this one hopefully (another post elsewhere was supposed to be OK'd by an admin but never was).


----------



## Glenn

Found it and approved. As there was a link (legitimate I might add) in your first post it was sent to moderation queue.


----------



## crlbt

Couple of hours. Found about this forum on reddit.


----------



## jj_glos

I did see the thread on carrying out the Gaggia Classic OPV mod before Christmas from a Google search, it was only after Christmas when I had more time that I actually got around to registering though


----------



## Sooty

Been lurking for a week or so - a ton of great info to read through. I'm just about to get started with my 1st espresso machine (waiting for delivery of a s/h Gaggia Classic - due today!).


----------



## burningb

I lurk everywhere if it means getting closer to the perfect cup


----------



## monotypical

about 15 minutes


----------



## scoffee

Lurked for just a few days before taking the plunge. Having just started to get a bit more serious about my coffee, this forum has been amazingly useful.


----------



## AussieEx

I signed up and then lurked for a while...


----------



## Glenn

Not always a bad approach AussieExpat

Listeners gain more quickly and can then jump in with relevant questions


----------



## AussieEx

Setting up an account lets you keep track of what you've already read, subscribe to threads etc. So useful for the lurker.


----------



## Chockymonster

signed up straight away but lurked!


----------



## davemellis

I've been lurking for a while and have just joined. I came looking for a replacement for my krups espresso machine and now quite like the idea of a lever machine and new grinder.


----------



## peterj

About six months.


----------



## Mr O

A few minutes


----------



## GCGlasgow

I lurked for about two weeks, was a bit overwhelmed by all the information but slowly getting into it.


----------



## Grimley

Couple of Months.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I joined straight away as i wanted to make an inquiry to an existing member after a google search into getting my broken Francis Francis X1 repaired led me to this forum.

I have really enjoyed reading some of the threads on here so far and am trying to absorb the wealth of information there is on offer.


----------



## tombunton

Joined after lurking for only a couple of hours. Was researching my first espresso machine, came across the Gaggia Classic, read a bit here and there across the net, watched some video and ultimately ended up here! Have enjoyed reading everyones experiences, from the wise to the new. Learnt a lot, and am especially enjoying the mods that can be done to Gaggia Classics' - loving the enthusiasm!


----------



## JoeFromWales

It was less than a week, but I'll probably carry on lurking for a while now I'm a member as there is so much to read and digest before I'll even know what I want to know more about.


----------



## Deejaysuave

2 months!


----------



## JoshMitton

Was only lurking for a few days if im honest. I decided to join when when i needed some advice, been checking every day since and reading up on all sorts of helpfull stuff


----------



## ppara

have been thinking and researching espresso machines so much good info


----------



## shatners bassoon

Couple of months - started viewing threads for ideas/recommendations, doesn't take long to get sucked in!


----------



## hotmetal

shatners bassoon said:


> doesn't take long to get sucked in!


Boy ain't that the truth! I lurked for about a week, broke the seal by asking for advice, and have spent untold time and money on all things coffee since then. Having thought that a modded Classic and MC2 would be all I would ever wish for I'm now well in at the deep end after probably a year! The more time you spend on here, the lighter your wallet will become if you aren't careful!


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:
 

> The more time you spend on here, the lighter your wallet will become if you aren't careful!


To quote what a wise man once said..."Boy ain't that the truth!"


----------



## Shropshire Lad

Glenn said:


> It's always great to see new members introduce themselves and mention they have been lurking for a while before joining.
> 
> How long did you lurk before joining?
> 
> Comments welcomed below as well.
> 
> Is there anything we could have done to get you posting earlier?


I lurked for two days.

I'm looking for an alternative to £4 per day for high street brand take away coffee for my wife. A friend has a De'Longhi 4200 and gets great results by his standards. I thought this would be fine until I read some of the posts here which are unanimously pro espresso and con bean to cup. I really enjoy coffee but the key factor is the 6:00 am test - can I make a latte in a reasonable time when we're both wishing we were still asleep. Will we really see the difference between an espresso machine and btc? Can we both learn to make consistently good coffee?


----------



## DoubleShot

Shropshire Lad

Before someone else says it...

Espresso not expresso

Whilst a good espresso machine and grinder will no doubt be able to put most B2C machines to shame in what they can produce, until you practise and get really good, it's unlikely you'll be able to produce a Latte quite as quick so if that's a deal breaker for your 6am cuppa it's worth bearing in mind. However, if you also drink coffee later in the day when you can afford more time, then the joys that lay ahead of you...well worth it!


----------



## AussieEx

The thought of a B2C wouldn't be sufficient motivation for me to get up at 6am


----------



## DoubleShot

Good one!


----------



## GaryTheHat

I lurked for less than a day...


----------



## Espressopatronum

My favourite is Nicaragua Las Minas from the peralta family. Very very yummy


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Signed up straight away - I had questions!


----------



## M4xime

Took me a couple of weeks to finally register and start posting


----------



## jachandler

Signed up straight away, although this is my first post as I'm ready to get involved now!


----------



## Mister_Tad

Finally signed up - I purchased a Gaggia Classic in 2008 and started dipping in and out of a few forums shortly thereafter.

Is there prize for longest lurker?


----------



## A1istair

Few weeks of dropping in and out of the forum.

I've been pondering my first machine (currently use a French press) and a grinder.

Have just had my hand forced as I've accidentally received un-ground beans and so Sage pro grinder on its way!

Just have to explain to my wife that spending £200 is much better than wasting £8


----------



## Elijak

A few days of lurking and researching, having a new kitchen built and wanted an espresso machine to be apart of that, so gone for a modest Rancilio Silva, Eureka Mignon grinder and a few accessories. I'm in no way a coffee buff or connoisseur but do enjoy a coffee so I'm looking forward to learning and developing a new found love and taste for coffee in our new kitchen.


----------



## littleal

Hi all

I have been lurking around for about 2-3 months reading and learning. Then decided to peruse the Bella Barista site and made a purchase, well in fact I have made a couple of them lol. I will put more of that in the introductions forum though.

litteal


----------



## alip_93

The information available here was too good that I had to get involved in the conversation right away! Never have I met so many like minded coffee geeks!


----------



## plorley_coffee

Been lurking in and out of some very helpful posts over the past 6 months or so - finally took the plunge!


----------



## groo

I've dipped in over the past year or so, mainly because a friend purchased a decent machine and piqued my interest. Finally joined up as now thinking about purchase and can see the benefit of using the forum to facilitate this


----------



## Harbey

Been reading for the last month or so whilst gathering info' to make a purchase. I now have a Gaggia Classic bought on Gumtree for £100. Only got a Krups grinder at the moment but saving up. I've replaced the steam wand on the Gaggia and have a new basket ordered all thanks to advice on here. Asked a couple of questions this evening and already got replies - thanks everyone.


----------



## simont

Lurked for a couple of weeks. Bought a used Gaggia Classic and then signed up. Lots of interesting content on here. Never done the domestic espresso thing before as I used to get my coffee fix at work. 2 group La Spaz and a sturdy old Mazzer kept me pepped up dawn till dusk for 15 years. Just about to stump for an entry level grinder (Iberital MC2) and a new group head seal. Local shop gave me a 100g of their house grind and the Gaggia produced a reasonable first attempt.

Onwards..


----------



## scoops

I joined straight away but have lurked ever since. Dropped by every now and again, most of my questions have already been asked and answered so my post count is few but very appreciative of the wealth of info on this site.


----------



## Robert McLean

I am a member of a walking forum, which made me look at the kit I had and then spend a fortune on kit I didn't realise I needed but then 'had to have'

I am a longstanding member on a cleaning forum - this one changed my business from a local to a national servicer provider, made me spend a fortune and still makes me spend a fortune that I never seem to have the money for.

I am now a member on here. I had only just started looking at getting really into coffee just before I joined. This made me look at my bog standard coffee set up and then spend more money but I believe through reading the back posts I could look at the machines that people were using, googling, comparing and then seeing what was on ebay I bought even more kit that I didn't realise 'I had to have' and it was something in a post where someone had mentioned Gumtree, I never really ever go on there that got me my latest machine.

My experience of forums is that they are a massive information pot and probably all you will ever want to know has already been posted but they make you spend money on things that you didn't realise you ' had to have'

I'm working away this week and left home on Sunday morning. I kissed my wife goodbye, told her I love her, walked through the garage, looked at my latest coffee machine, cracked a massive smile as I thought of the pleasure it is going to bring me in the future and when I came back out smiling my wife was scowling and said 'you don't love me anymore, I hate that coffee machine'

'Of course I love you dear but the coffee machine won't give me anywhere as much grief as you give me' should not have been the last thing I said to her as I left still smiling.

So to summarise, forums make you spend money. This forum has 'made' me spend money I 'didn't' want to spend, is going to 'make' me spend even more money, has made me stretch my vocal chords on a 'heated debate' with my lovely wife as to whether the machine could even get through the front door and that's only after one week of being a member.

Thank you coffee forums - it may be a 'rocky' but enjoyable journey but I lurked for a very short time before I jumped in with both feet and I am so glad I did.

I think I need to change my wife now for a quieter model but that could make me spend money.......................................









Rob


----------



## Dark Side

I followed a link from the singletrackworld.com forum, I lurked for a while before realising how immersive the world of coffee is.


----------



## Colio07

Found the site about a year ago. Lurked/actively checked the site for about 3 months before joining.


----------



## Nyej

I've been visiting for a couple of years now, but things are getting serious with my coffee making, so I thought I should join.....


----------



## ukreaderman

Nyej said:


> I've been visiting for a couple of years now, but things are getting serious with my coffee making, so I thought I should join.....


Same reason with me, although it only took me 2 months to decide.


----------



## darkroast

I lurked for ages - reading with interest, but only joined up when I was after some specific information.... thinking of really pushing the boat out and getting a Slayer single group machine - the design of the thing is real eye candy - although I suspect that the coffee will not be much better than my current set up. Just WANT one!!


----------



## keithwjones

30 secs - I have a general interest in coffee.


----------



## Dunk

A couple of days for me!


----------



## greenm

I Look on the site most days after buying my most recent machine, but haven't got up the confidence to post as my knowledge is quite poor, my passion has grown over the years, my first real machine being a 2nd Hand Gaggia Classic (good little machine) to a Elektra Nivola (produced good coffee but was always going wrong) to my current set-up a Profitec 700 and Vario Grinder and I am enjoying the ride:act-up:

I am starting to get to a point now where I can actually start to discover different flavors and nuances where before (probably my barista skills) notes seemed very muddy. My tastes are changing though from Dark Roasts to Lighter ones and sadly the Vario doesnt seems up to this challenge (the ever continuing chase)

Biggest plus point I have found on the Profitec 700 is being able to control brewing temps and the consistency you get from a double boiler machine (although I only froth milk for Macchiato's, I still enjoy making milk based beverages for friends and family, although some prefer a certain brand that a well known movie star advertises)

Having chucked more coffee's down the sink during the 10 years I have been pulling coffee than I have actual drunk I am still loving the experience, here's to 10 more years with hopefully less wastage


----------



## titan_uk

How long is a piece of string? and what do you mean 'did you lurk'? that's sounds suspiciously like a past tense







They don't call me Mr Lurky McLurk for nothing...


----------



## Dallah

I jumped in as soon as I found this group of very friendly and helpful people. Of course I was slightly manic at the time, but that is a story for another time. Thanks for being supportive and not making me feel stupid when I made stupid mistakes. I started writing out thanks to members one by one and realised I would certainly overlook someone. This is such a friendly supportive group I felt right at home from the start. Can't wait to have enough cash to buy a prosumer machine from Bella Barista.


----------



## morphsbsd

i'm still pretty much lurking, lots of answer already on here to questions I haven't even asked yet,


----------



## Jez H

Hi guys. Just joined up having lurked for a few weeks trying to take on board as much info as possible!

As a newbie, my process is this:

grind beans(fine setting) with a De'Longhi KG79 (18g, I'm told 17 but the machine always leaves a few beans behind!). I then use the Aeropress inversion method & having stirred for 10 seconds leave to stand for 2 to 3 minutes. Then invert & plunge. Top up with boiling water, job done. I'm sure I'll be making basic errors or my process could be better, but I seem to be producing beautiful coffee.

i used to buy my beans from Square Mile, which were excellent but a tad pricey. I am now buying from Rave & Hasbean, both of whom are nicely withing my price point. Currently loving this from Rave: http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/kenya-kii-ab

i'm staggered at the quality you can get for the money when you consider what (most) cafés charge for what amounts to one step up from instant.

Any hints or tips will be greatly appreciated both in my brewing process & bean recommendations!

cheers.


----------



## scottomus

Lurked for months before signing up. Then lurked as a member! But as coffee is part of my soul now thought I'd start getting involved!


----------



## Doozerless

About 6 months or so, just firming up ideas and info. But now looking to take the plunge with an investment that can't be written off to experience.


----------



## hombre_mediocre

I love forums so have been lurking in the shadows for a long time. Just bought a beautiful Gaggia Classic so doing some more research now and starting to post..


----------



## Chad

Waves hello from sunny London.

I've been lurking for the last few months - trying to get as much info as possible about buying a nice secondhand gaggia classic or rancilio silva.

Need to up my post count before jumping in on the classifieds 

Any tips for picking up a well looked after secondhand machine?


----------



## ryno

I did not lurk for too long and decided to join as I want to learn more about the wonderful world of coffee


----------



## Neill

ahsankamal said:


> as m joining the forum as a guest thinks that no need to register but i found some useful categories like selling then i decided to register. to be honest now m completing my 5 posts so i am able to post my thing which i want to sell.


At least you're honest but please don't make pointless posts just to bump your count up. This place works off trust, particularly the selling section.


----------



## coffeefalafel

Found through Google, I was very pleased to find a UK forum. Spent a lot of time reading the big American forums/websites and they are ok but ... you know full of Americans.







Also pretty hard to find the machines/ grinders they recommend


----------



## @[email protected]

Lurked for a few weeks whilst researching a new espresso machine, there seems to be a wealth of info on here so I thought I'd sign up to ask a few Qs.


----------



## aussiematt

I joined as soon as I found the forum, but still lurking so far&#8230;. hopefully get more involved in the near future!


----------



## Jon

Chad said:


> Waves hello from sunny London.
> 
> I've been lurking for the last few months - trying to get as much info as possible about buying a nice secondhand gaggia classic or rancilio silva.
> 
> Need to up my post count before jumping in on the classifieds
> 
> Any tips for picking up a well looked after secondhand machine?


Machines sold on here tend to be better looked after (generally) - and sellers easier to verify than those on ebay.


----------



## chyobrian

Glenn said:


> It's always great to see new members introduce themselves and mention they have been lurking for a while before joining.
> 
> How long did you lurk before joining?
> 
> Comments welcomed below as well.
> 
> Is there anything we could have done to get you posting earlier?


Anyway glad I finally became an active member.


----------



## iain66

I joined as soon as I found the forum but have been lurking a bit as alot of my questions have been answered in previous posts by people


----------



## PrinterElf

As soon as I realised that this forum may end up costing me more money than the house I've just bought....

So around 90 seconds!


----------



## Beco90

Found the forum today - signed up today! It's a treasure trove of great info, can't wait to get stuck in!


----------



## kkilnan

i signed up 2 days after finding it.


----------



## Aquitaine

yeah joined in about a day!


----------



## Mr.Sun

Been reading the forum for ages... and I simply have forgotten to do a proper registration until today.

My bad !


----------



## teejay41

Have been 'into' coffee for just ten weeks now, which is when I bought my first proper machine - a S/H Gaggia Baby - from a forum member, who recommended joining the forum. I did so without delay.

Since then, I've never looked back, and am now well-and-truly hooked! Suffice it to say, that in ten weeks, I've gone from a Cookworks from Argos to a Gaggia Baby and Iberital MC2, through extra non-pressurised baskets, blind basket, naked portafilter (Gaggia fitting), loadsa cleaning stuff, two Motta tampers - flat and convex, stainless tamping stand, milk pitchers and thermometers (yes, plural), scales, countless Gaggia upgrade items including PID and 'MrShades' sensor, 'Classic' OPV, new improved pump, motor speed control, digital shot timer and all the bits and pieces required for installation. All never fitted, but as I've now given the Gaggia and MC2 to a pal, we'll do the upgrades together as a joint project.

So far, so good, and all on a fairly modest budget.

The slippery steps towards the first extravagance started when I bid for a S/H Mazzer SJ on eBay four or five weeks ago and won it, albeit for a reasonable price. Completely unplanned... I just happened across the auction with 7 minutes to go! After thorough cleaning and new burrs, it's performing like new. Then I became frustrated with all the temperature surfing and waiting between brewing and steaming (I mainly drink lattes) of the single-boiler machine. So the seed was sown for the next extravagance... dual boiler. I was all set to buy an Expobar Brewtus, but was hankering after a rotary pump when a pal suggested that if I was spending that kind of money, I might as well go for the 'machine of my dreams' which would 'see me out', as it were! (I'm well the wrong side of 70 already).

So the stakes were raised again and after much research through the forum - to whose members I am most grateful - I ended up a fortnight ago with a new QM Verona from Bella B. Along with new naked portafilter (E61 fitting), more tampers, numerous crockery and shot glasses, tamper click mat, etc. etc. Oh, and a Gene Cafe roaster (still in its carton) and serveral kilos of green beans. Add to that VST baskets, more timers and scales, knockout box etc. and you can see how hard the bug has bitten. I absolutely love it, and the forum has provided so much interest, knowledge and sheer camaraderie it's utterly invaluable.

This is also my one-hundredth post which I unashamedly reserved for this special occasion.

Here's to many happy years hopefully, with CFUK.

Tony.


----------



## cale

I've been lurking a fair while... Finally joined up today. Well, when I say joined, I mean posted.


----------



## Sandra styles

Was given cheap coffee machine that after a week the element went. I decided I would by a good quality one that would last. The more I looked the more I got confused, so as soon as I seen the forum I joined hoping it will help me make the best decision.


----------



## Sandra styles

Sorry just joined and realised I replied to you instead of thread


----------



## Sandra styles

Was given a cheap coffee machine that lasted all but a week. I decided that I would invest in a decent machine, so started to look, the more I looked the more I got confused. When I saw the forum I joined straight away. Hope I be able to make a decision before my head blows up. I never thought it would be so difficult. Well from what I can see so far Gaggia is a favourite. But which one.


----------



## froggystyle

Sandra styles said:


> Was given a cheap coffee machine that lasted all but a week. I decided that I would invest in a decent machine, so started to look, the more I looked the more I got confused. When I saw the forum I joined straight away. Hope I be able to make a decision before my head blows up. I never thought it would be so difficult. Well from what I can see so far Gaggia is a favourite. But which one.


Gaggia classic is a great starter machine, 2nd hand pre 2015 model on here should will cost you around £120 - £150 with the basic mods needed already done.

Keep an eye on the for sale area.


----------



## Sandra styles

Thanks for advice but if buying new is it best to go for pre 2015 or the 2015 model


----------



## JaymeeH

I've used the forum for advice a number of times over the years but really stepped it up last year when my son was born. Coffee became a survival ration.


----------



## froggystyle

Sandra styles said:


> Thanks for advice but if buying new is it best to go for pre 2015 or the 2015 model


Pre 2015, its a must!


----------



## Sandra styles

Thanks very much. So if I buy new what modifications need to be done


----------



## Sandra styles

Thanks very much. So if I buy new what modifications need to be done. How does the classic compare to the titanium


----------



## froggystyle

Might be best if you start a new thread in gaggia section.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?16-Gaggia-Forum


----------



## Snakehips

I stumbled upon the site by virtue of a coffee related Google and signed up within a couple of minutes.

Maybe that doesn't really qualify as a lurk? In which case the moderators might wish to erase my entry from the poll?


----------



## Pathofpeng

I "mooched" for a couple of days before signing up.


----------



## StillAfter1

Hi everyone,

I believe I will be one of the longest back benchers... lurking since 2011.. but hey I have an excuse- I was completely new to this addiction. So then, when I do not hold knowledge of the subject I keep my mouth shut... that's why was lurking/reading for so long before joining.

Thanks all for enlightenment.


----------



## aneeqa

Not long I stumbled on this forum when I was about to get an aero press, prior to that I was an instant coffee man

That was about two years ago and since then I've been enjoying the aeropress via the inverted method though only with ready ground coffee ( I know not the best but still miles ahead of instant crap)

I've really enjoyed the brews inspite reading that a grinder is the way forward but prior to this year my kitchen was tiny was SWMBO would not allow me worktop space for a machine so I bided my time.

This year we completed the kitchen extension so now had acres of worktop space and the green light for kitchen gadgets including a coffee machine!!!

So finally last week after reading some more I got a gaggia classic 2010 vintage standard issue. I've ordered the rancillio wand and puly caffe cleaner. After getting acquainted with the classic I'll be getting a grinder in the next few months.

Any recommendations as to what will work best with the classic. Budget wise I think it'll be £50-£100 tops. Happy to safe for a little longer if it's worth it


----------



## StillAfter1

Hi aneeqa,

Congrats with extention, and surely I like one part of your sentence "so now had acres of worktop space". It is Dream of most of us! Make the most of it!

Cheers


----------



## aneeqa

Well it is acres our last kitchen had two spaces of worktop about 500mm in length so the only thing we had was a microwave. And a kettle. Even the toaster had to be put away after use.

It was always part of the deal she gets the big kitchen she's dreamed of and I get a few gadgets, the gaggia being one and a projector wired in the lounge though that still has to be set up and used. Combine the two and it'll be all night binging on coffee and the many box sets I have lined up!!!!


----------



## Soll

At least you got room for expansion when upgradeitus sets in


----------



## Minorstep

A few months!


----------



## tomatoe

Wishing I'd signed up earlier!


----------



## tcheckley

I didn't lurk for long, maybe a couple of days. I'm an impulsive person, when I saw all the activity in this forum I knew I had to be part of it. Coffee has recently come back into my radar after a 10 year absence, so I'm looking forward to learning all the tools and techniques


----------



## Thecatlinux

tcheckley said:


> I didn't lurk for long, maybe a couple of days. I'm an impulsive person, when I saw all the activity in this forum I knew I had to be part of it. Coffee has recently come back into my radar after a 10 year absence, so I'm looking forward to learning all the tools and techniques


Well you are in the right place , the forum has lots of sound advice and many people with a vast amount of experiences all in the search for the perfect cup of excellence .


----------



## AtoZ

I have been procrastinating for quite a while, I've been on learning mode and most of time I could always find answers to my questions so never felt the need to post. I guess now that I've built a bit more experience I feel more confident to share some of my lessons and my grinder packed up so I'm looking for a new one in the classifieds section too....


----------



## elonii

I just answered "less than a week" in the poll, but I found this forum while I was still planning to leave Australia - which probably makes it 18 months ago. However, I didn't come back and lurk, I saved it on the Tapatalk on my phone so I could participate UK side when I was allowed back in.

I was immediately struck by a huge difference in tone over the forum I frequented in Oz. A few blow-weary spear rattlers and equipment snobs on there. And when a new "expert" showed up? Dear god, it was like throwing a snake in a hen house. I asked a simple milk steaming question as pertained to my machine once, and a 50 post dust up ensued. And it was over how and when you should remove the steam wand from the milk.

I joined and posted quickly because of something this place was doing well - open, approachable atmosphere.


----------



## JamStur

About a week, used this site/forum whilst researching what/where to buy. This place is invaluable for newbies, didn't realise there was so much to learn!


----------



## robashton

Over a year, I haven't done forums since I was a teenager and while I *used* the forums for info very often indeed I didn't see any point in signing up.

Only broke this because I bumped into jeebsy at the farmer's market thing (I didn't realise the two names were related until I came on and found the thread, I found out about the stall from the local coffee shop grapevine).

Now I'm here and I've realised it's an excellent outlet for my over-enthusiasm so I don't bore everybody around me with coffee.


----------



## adwok

Bout 2 mins. Have to say a few things so I can buy something...


----------



## Jon

Welcome. (Please post relevant content though)


----------



## adwok

Thanks. Will do


----------



## RDR

I lurked for a day, but only cos the sign-up email didn't arrive! Happy to be on here now.


----------



## shunningmyaeropress

I have lurked for three weeks and have now decided to join after reading all the great gaggia classic advice. Hoping to buy one soon


----------



## Beeroclock

I've lurked for a good few months - am currently itching to upgrade my Silvia - so decided to join for helpful advice hopefully


----------



## messier0101

I've been lurking for about a week or so. The fact that the forum is UK based is what made me join over the others, plus everyone seems rather friendly too.

Regards,

mess


----------



## Dark Sumatra

About 6 months. I love my black espresso coffee, but having lurked on here for far too long I have finally joined!


----------



## keithiopia

I found some posts on here through Google a few months ago when I was casually looking for advice on good grinders, but didn't come back till about three weeks ago. Since then I joined and read a lot, but didn't post (until today!).


----------



## number4

'Lurking!' All sounds a bit seedy - but would appear that I'm guilty as much as the rest. Never even knew I was doing 'it' - honest. Even worse is that I've been doing it for months.

Think I need help.

But even the bits that I've looked up so far have been highly useful.


----------



## h1udd

errr .... about 7 - 10 years thereabouts


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

h1udd said:


> errr .... about 7 - 10 years thereabouts


I think we have a winner,,,, congratulations


----------



## se-po

1 month, lurking in the classified area but now I have to post...


----------



## Mello

Lurked for a couple of days, like a few others have said, the fact that your UK based was a pretty big plus.


----------



## Raiyne

I was fairly quick to post because I wanted to make the most of the wealth of experience on here, it really has opened my eyes to a whole new level of espresso making, although the wife is cursing as i'm aready creating my wishlist of new grinders and machines!!


----------



## Gangwon

Only a couple of minutes, I joined looking for grinder advice, got some good tips and now I have a lovely grinder. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ecoffee

About 1 hour after browsing topics.


----------



## stage.2

over a year

Dipped in and out but never posted


----------



## coogee

I got stuck straight in!


----------



## SMaN

Day or two.


----------



## frothycoffeeman

5 days even though technically not lurking as the web searches on reviews kept bringing me to certain pages lol.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

3 years! :-O


----------



## michaelkingeic

Technically speaking I have been viewing the forum intermittently for about a year. My interest in Coffee fluctuates admittedly, but I have benefited from the advice here.

I actually work for a luxury food and beverage company which specialises in Tea and also sources high grade coffee so I am lucky enough to have access to some really amazing flavours in both beverage categories.


----------



## Fevmeister

michaelkingeic said:


> Technically speaking I have been viewing the forum intermittently for about a year. My interest in Coffee fluctuates admittedly, but I have benefited from the advice here.
> 
> I actually work for a luxury food and beverage company which specialises in Tea and also sources high grade coffee so I am lucky enough to have access to some really amazing flavours in both beverage categories.


Welcome!!

taylors of harrogate by any chance?


----------



## michaelkingeic

Fevmeister said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> taylors of harrogate by any chance?


Thank you!

I work for The East India Company Fine Foods


----------



## koffie!

About 10 minutes, at which point I appreciated that I would have to register to get the best out of it.....


----------



## jqwety

I've been looking for a while and have finally decided to get involved!


----------



## quirks

2-3 days. Started looking for advice on a grinder and after finding this place, realised I'm on a slippery slope!


----------



## Fevmeister

quirks said:


> 2-3 days. Started looking for advice on a grinder and after finding this place, realised I'm on a slippery slope!


 @quirks introduce yourself !!


----------



## jSherz

A few weeks - after that I decided to sign up and seek some advice on grinders.


----------



## PPapa

Couple of days since I found it. Used to use other resources before.


----------



## Mike N

I've been lurking for a week or so. Brought here by google searches for various bits of equipment.


----------



## Macray

I joined as soon I found this forum. As I need loads of info, complete novice when it comes to coffee.


----------



## Andy__C

Just under a week for me, but I could have left it a lot longer.... mainly as you feel you don't have much to add but a huge amount to take away with all the info and pro's posting.


----------



## nickdems

Andy__C said:


> Just under a week for me, but I could have left it a lot longer.... mainly as you feel you don't have much to add but a huge amount to take away with all the info and pro's posting.


Andy you put it really well... I just joined and there is a plethora of information here.


----------



## rippolaris

It was a two stage lurk for me, a few weeks unregistered until I joined, then a few more weeks after registering until I posted!

I can only agree with what's been said before about feeling you don't have much to add! I have tendency to stay quiet and listen.


----------



## Jacko112

I think I was about a week too.

Being in sales it's often said in training sessions that we have 1 mouth 2 ears - which is possibly why a lot of us noobs leave it so long before posting. There's so much valuable information to be had on here.


----------



## coffeechap

You will all input in your own way and should all become great at making decent coffee, sometimes the best threads have been generated by the most innocuous questions


----------



## PhilS

I lurked for quite a while - only had to join when needing access to the for sale section when upgrades came calling!


----------



## shannigan

A few months for me. I joined initially due to specific thread about the machine I had just bought. I'm now looking to upgrade already and taking coffee far too seriously in general


----------



## Jay605

A few days. A mine of useful information and advice. Having said that I'm still undecided about a potential machine and grinder upgrade I have been considering. I have set my sights on a few machines now after reading and learning a bit more here. I'm sure I'll be asking for some opinions soon.


----------



## markf

signed up after about 2 hours haha


----------



## Hardiz

A little over a week of lurking. Came here when looking at a specific machine and found out so much information. Now I have too many options which I am trying to whittle down.


----------



## cornishcaffeine

Lurked for over a year, never had much to add to posts.


----------



## Thwapy

Around 12 minutes!! Great site


----------



## nrthw

I joined immediately after finding something in the classifieds I was after.


----------



## dancing james

Have been looking to upgrade my Silvia and Rocky and found this forum and joined immediately.


----------



## pcdoc

Lurked abaht for Less than a week befor joining


----------



## mld2005uk

Joined immediately and lurked ever since! My coffee has improved significantly over that time.


----------



## Beans

Was looking for some advice on buying a grinder and was advised with this site. Joined straight away!


----------



## APurpleChair

2 weeks...


----------



## Infoxicated

Someone told me months ago that I should join before buying a machine and grinder. Birthday passed recently and have scraped together enough cash to get stuck in at last!


----------



## DariusGrace

Hi All,

I joined straight away as I am a avid coffee lover and have a coffee business of my own. I love fitness and for me coffee and fitness go hand in hand. Wish to make some good coffee discussions and also maybe new friends who love coffee.

Darius


----------



## habbi

A long time; found I could get most advice I needed just by searching, but am also keen to buy now!


----------



## Foussongin

I found this forum and almost instantly registered. I like when I have access to all posibilities of forum


----------



## Z80

A month or so - found via google.


----------



## PeterGpod

Less than a day, can't wait to explore it more!


----------



## hoggson

I found the website this morning, registered as soon as I started browsing. I like coffee.


----------



## Lordbazzer

About a week. Now desperately trying to decide on what to buy as my first machine or machine/grinder combo. Wish me luck!


----------



## Rhincodon

Just over a week as my Brother in l aw introduced me to the site and it has been hugely enlightening to a first time machine purchaser


----------



## Darrenb80

I seen the website through Google search I few times before I decided to click on it and it's seems a great place to find helpful advice


----------



## bigstevo

Hi Guys,

Been lurking about a week, currently have a Nespresso machine and am looking to upgrade my coffee machine and knowledge.

tRegards,

Steve


----------



## zp16

A few days. There's a wealth of information here, can't wait to read and explore.


----------



## Coffees to Go

I am probably what you would call a "serial lurker"







!! bean doing it since i started my business, just to pick up tips and hints along the way.


----------



## Novisteel

I "lurked" for about two weeks


----------



## Cafeneo

Joined right away -- however was lurking on HB for months before joining so now feel like a neo-veteran.


----------



## lotuseater

A matter of minutes.


----------



## abraxas69

Never lurked in the traditional sense of the term, but have been here on and off over the years for specific research... now looking to step things up and look forward to being a part of the community here


----------



## rhodeski

Similar to lotuseater... joined as soon as I found a UK-based forum!


----------



## Cawfeekid

Years!


----------



## jenniferferreira

I've known about the forum for a while but have only just got around to signing up. Great to see such an active coffee community here.


----------



## hotmetal

Welcome! It's certainly active and there is a genuine sense of community, happy to have you aboard.


----------



## johnathont

Three weeks. Having realized when googling my questions that this forum always seemed to have the best answers, it only made sense!


----------



## Django Taylor

I think I am still lurking haha


----------



## ironypirate

I've been lurking for a few months but finally decided to sign up today as I wanted to start getting involved with the conversation rather than just watching it!


----------



## Rchappers

A few weeks, I also lurked on coffeegeek.com - however it's mainly american so not useful for advice when looking at buying products!


----------



## Captain Grind

Maybe a couple of weeks. Mainly looking for advice on brewed and getting together a decent cup at work


----------



## neilkennedy

Months!!


----------



## BaggaZee

I think it might actually be years now.

Oh look, my first post!


----------



## Jorjo

Hi everyone,

Great site. Congratulations guys.


----------



## Jorjo

Took me a month and a Gaggia Classic to join


----------



## christos_geo

Have to admit I have been a long time lurker .... but it sure feels good to join! What took me so long!


----------



## Ramrod

Lurked for a year or two but joined since I've decided to roast my own


----------



## Koffee

Lurk a couple of weeks


----------



## Spud36

I didn't lurk for long before joining but then lurked while a member as it was over 6 months before my first post.


----------



## andrewparkeruk

No time at all: now I have found the forum I am desperate to get enough posts to view the 'For Sale' section


----------



## ItalianBrew

I haven't been lurking very long at all, well since Saturday just gone actually, I joined as it seems to be a very friendly and informative community and well, it's all about coffee here, what could better.


----------



## billybizarre

Intermittent lurker for a few years here. Now upgrade-itis has taken hold I have finally registered. The community seems v.friendly so am excited to start picking brains.


----------



## theblankettheory

Lurking for about three four months, gleaning information from every corner of this board!


----------



## Mr Alan

Hey all

I have been lurking for a few weeks off and on loving the knowledge and friendliness that seems to come from members


----------



## hotmetal

Yes it's a nice little corner of cyberspace. People are for the most part very friendly, helpful, trustworthy etc. There's a lot of knowledge on here. With enthusiasm comes passion though and discussing the relative merits of conical vs flat burr grinders can provoke arguments that you'd think it was whether the earth was flat or round (or conical for that matter!). It's all to the good though.


----------



## billgatese30

About a few hours so not long at all haha


----------



## milko

about 30 minutes. I commit fast


----------



## Jakzilla

I've lurked in a very minor way for a long time. I tend to only lurk when I'm trying to learn about something specific though.


----------



## 2bor2bru

For a new member the Forum can be a difficult place to get consistently good professional advice in particularly technical and commercial areas. Always good to see members' own experiences, but the absence of any real independently certified advice can be possibly why people can delay joining.


----------



## amsedwards

I lurked for a week or so didn't really appreciate what had stumbled upon in terms of coffee knowledge and an actual help for people to develop their love of coffee. Had to join as I am trying to learn and it should be fun


----------



## lingus

several weeks as i only had a pod machine


----------



## Matius84

I waited a long time to join as I usually googled what I was looking for and put cfuk on the search. Usually people had already started threads


----------



## Notbefore11

Hi, hope to be less confused but I think it may take a while!


----------



## Missy

About 30seconds... I'm afraid I don't do lurking! *waves manically*


----------



## cricketer

I've dipped in an out for a few years...finally taken the plunge


----------



## brilliantball

under a week


----------



## Jack-Jones

Just a couple of hours! I was searching a couple of topics and was directed here a few times, so I thought what the hell, it appears to be a good font of coffee knowledge, so here I am.


----------



## BigEasy

Having finally decided to purchase something that will (hopefully) provide me with a steady flow of decent coffee I found that all my questions and google searches constantly brought me to this forum, and I've spent a few hours reading through a minuscule part of the vast wealth of knowledge that's clearly available here. So, two days later (today!) I decided I needed to sign up.


----------



## Strummed

I wanted more information about equipment, coffee and general coffee nous. More than can be picked up from watching youtube clips and Amazon reviews. Fortunately, in a moment of inspiration I typed "coffee" in to Tapatalk and this was the first forum listed. Within a couple of hours of going through the content and confusing and exhausting myself, I knew that I'd found a good home with all the information I could possibly hope for. Now to fit my life around reading the threads. Slowly does it ...


----------



## stevenet_golf

I've been a coffee lover for so long, using the classic stove-top Italian percolator for my daily dose of rocket fuel. My wife too. I never realised until recently you could achieve such drastically improved results using good beans, a decent grinder and a simple machine in the home, this site has really got me hooked.

Doing my research now on the quest for amazing espresso...


----------



## samdryan

Lerked for about 5 minutes before I got so angry with the captcha feature in the search function and registered to get rid of it, bought a machine a week later


----------



## Tidiman

I found the forum because I searched for the most famous coffee forums. Reading for an hour and I am currently registered.


----------



## espressobhoy

I joined up after tasting my friends home set up and realised that my home made latte's were rubbish. I think this could be an expensive and time consuming hobby!!;-)


----------



## geedee

Lurked for a long, long time. Learned a lot of useful stuff - so time to join and contribute!


----------



## adz313

Couple of weeks for me - as I'm likely to be using the forum to get more info. before I commit to a machine, thought I best sign up


----------



## redleader

I have loved my coffeesnobs forum in Aus, and this was recommended when I came over here.


----------



## macdaddymac

Hi all, been lurking a while and after making do with a cheapo DE-longhi machine its about time I upgraded to a decent setup. lots of reading to do


----------



## dave dove

hey there

been around for a while....

getting into older machines for fun

dave


----------



## ewancrallan

I joined as soon as my friend told me about this great forum. But I have been getting into coffee for a couple of years now. It goes so well with cycling!

Like any hobby, it's worth establishing a network of people who are also enthusiastic. I find it a superb way to learn.

One of thew first things i'd like to discuss with others more knowledgeable than me is why there seem to be very few great looking and functional knock-boxes on the market?

Cheers,

Ewan


----------



## Zeuscup

Hi there.

Joined a couple of weeks after relocating to the UK and while trying to find an English pace!


----------



## gmac

Have been reading other forums but they are all not based in the UK. This one seemed like the ideal forum and I am interested in buying used equipment not from ebay.


----------



## brymstone

for me about a week or two while looking for some used espresso machine to start the journey!


----------



## standas

I know forum for few years, but signed now.


----------



## Jontyuk

I didn't lurk long, hoping to get some advice on a lever machine and grinders


----------



## siamthedanger

Lurked about for about a couple of years before finally jumping in and registering. Glad to be here.


----------



## mike57

Longer than six months just reading casually here and elsewhere.

No permission







to buy an espresso machine until recently, then joined and bought asap.

I suppose like many non enthusiasts I really just thought proper coffee was espresso!

Since joining and reading about other methods I've been fascinated in particular by how good cold brewed coffee tastes. It's going to be a standby in the kitchen from now on.

So hearing (and recognising) more of a fuss about cheaper to start non-espresso methods would have got me in sooner.


----------



## Spy

Unlike many, I only recently came across this site, browsed through some of the publicly accessible forums and then signed up. Great to find a community of coffee lovers


----------



## Mrb2020

Really useful forum, glad I joined.


----------



## pjbuk

Probably about six months - loads of really helpful information.


----------



## otterolly

A wealth of information for coffee lovers ..... Great forum !


----------



## betel23

No lurking at all.

Just looked around Google and "Hey presto"


----------



## missyclamps

Lurked many years ago (a decade or so perhaps) without registering, but just over a week this time.


----------



## BluRay

Googled on Monday ...joined the forum on Friday. Loads of useful information and just started to look for bean to cup coffee machine...after reading the forum moved to buying decent expresso machine and grinder setup (budget of £400)


----------



## TrevD01

I lurked for a few weeks, then joined, and still didn't post anything for a few weeks


----------



## TrevD01

...but while lurking I did take advice from here and bought a refurbished Gaggia Classic


----------



## R6GYY

I did actually join November last year but somehow didn't get around to posting until quite recently.


----------



## adrian522

I was looking for reveiws of espressocoffeeshop.com and saw therei sa for sale section here so I've signed up to take a look at that.


----------



## Str1ngs

Hello folks

I have been lurking for years, toying with the idea of getting an espresso machine. I bought a cheap 2nd hand Krups machine on eBay with matching grinder and was thoroughly underwhelmed by the whole experience.

I upgraded last week to a Rancilio Silvia V5 and then found my existing Krups grinder is just not up to the task!

So my hunt begins now for a suitable grinder to pair with the Silvia and so I've finally signed up to get some advice.


----------



## Billy Gunn

Have been a lurker for a couple of years now. Had a gaggia classic since the beginning and various brewed options too but never been too serious about it all. Keep toying with the idea of a new espresso machine so thought i may aswell throw myself in on here aswell.


----------



## Stevied62

1 week


----------



## birchgra

About 10mins for me. After that short time l already knew it was the place to be!


----------



## saj_87

around a year


----------



## rjw

about 15 minutes! read some posts ages ago when choosing a machine, but think I'll need more tips for the grinder now!


----------



## amatx

Hi, just joined and look forward to reading all the great information here and sharing my coffee experiences. Matt


----------



## amatx

Oh and I lurked for about 5 minutes


----------



## Zee786

Just joined waited a couple days before joining


----------



## cloko21

Hi everyone. This is my first post ever here. I joined the forum nearly 5 years ago. It's always been my go to website for any information.

Thanks to everyone I've taken advice from, very much appreciated.


----------



## garyk

I've just joined but lurked for a while a couple of years back when trying to get a decent cup of coffee from my Gaggia Classic!


----------



## gilbertgrape

I've been lurking since falling down the rabbit hole about 2 years ago but have now finally got round to joining!


----------



## c1000

I have a new machine so joined after one day!


----------



## benp88

I'd been reading for a while, but as soon as I'd pressed go on the machine I came here for advise on the grinder!


----------



## Russjmills

Lurked for a couple of days. Just bought a new machine so needed advice on a grinder.


----------



## MrVanilla

Only took me three days









I'm currently looking into moving up to better equipment and thought it was best to do some serious research before parting with so much cash.


----------



## ubruz

Took me two days before joining


----------



## Macca

at least 3yrs


----------



## daddyg

Joined about 18 months ago and read up on loads, then life took over again and am finally back hoping to get sorted with a good setup and hopefully many tips gained from here.


----------



## nandu

i have been searching for a place to clear my coffee doubts,finally...here


----------



## Al Mokha

Over a year.


----------



## Raptorex

I looked once then joined.


----------



## ScotsCoffeeNut

Lurked for awhile but now am desperate to buy a coffee machine for home and figured the expertise here would help. I use a commercial machine every day at work and need help figuring out what machine will suit me.


----------



## hchrishallam

Lurking for about a year, all the time saving up!


----------



## DavidBondy

I think I'm still lurking! I'm a bit of a newbie really but do enjoy reading this board and occasionally making a comment.


----------



## deedee2003

Googled once and then joined


----------



## dennisepi

About two years. Just joined


----------



## WAC

Greetings All!

I have dived straight in, as I am looking for help/advice on starting into the industry this coming winter. The Coffee industry has been a long time 'hobby' (until now) of mine, having spent some time in the Caribbean coffee farms in 2011. I now have returned to Irl and have a beautiful site/location to set up, based up on the north tip of the Wild Atlantic Way (http://www.wildatlanticway.com) and hope to operate out of an old Mill house built in 1789. Up to now I have been studying Roasting on the theory side and I think my family are getting fed up with me talking about it and would rather I would just get on with it. So here we go!


----------



## 2010

I actually come across this site years ago but didn't really lurk much but yesterday I thought about buying a Gaggia Classic and my google-fu led me here & I registered today.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Stumbled upon the forums a year or two ago but didn't begin lurking on the regular until earlier this year..


----------



## Cossiecol

About 3 months for me.


----------



## PDub11

Nearing 2 years browsing now and again before joining recently and now finally posting!


----------



## Kahweol

I'm surprised by the results of the poll - almost half joined within a week! Must be because you're all a friendly lot here









I joined quick but only because I've been on another coffee forum which I lurked on for a while


----------



## PDub11

I like to read and digest before speaking thats why i took longer. Easy to ask questions without researching but annoying for other members who see the same questions asked all the time.


----------



## dep

About a month, looking to move on from chemex to espresso.


----------



## LouisF

I was searching for reviews on the Vario Home grinder when I happened onto your site and joined there and then. That was less than an hour ago.


----------



## RichTBiscuit

Ended up here researching what the hell i was gonna do with an espresso machine i bought on ebay. Signed up within a day. Now cant make up my mind on what grinder i need to much choice


----------



## Rtansley

Around 3 months for me. Looking to purchase my first grinder and espresso machine so I've scoured the forum changing my mind along the way!


----------



## davidf

As a newbie I found loads of really useful information, but no particular reason to sign up... until I discovered that you need to have posted a minimum number of times to access the sales forum. That's what made me sign up


----------



## jammy111

may be up for a record here, but nearly 3 years! i signed up to the forum in Nov 13, but inly just made my first post!


----------



## Drewster

jammy111 said:


> may be up for a record here, but nearly 3 years! i signed up to the forum in Nov 13, but inly just made my first post!


You'll know all the regulars then? Welcome "out" anyway


----------



## hotmetal

That probably is a record, although with lurkers there's no knowing until they break cover!


----------



## Glenn

@jammy111 - Nov 19th - however you did post once on 22 Nov 2013

Welcome back!


----------



## lolana

A friend is in the forum and she recommended it. Of course i took a look and liked what i saw!


----------



## Ray Settanta

Lurked less than a few days. Liked what I saw and joined.


----------



## peenut

Signed up after about a week. Found some useful comparisons of various espresso machines and wanted more advice and info before jumping in with a purchase.

There is lots to learn and people seemed helpful and knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Mark G

I first started reading the forum on and off about 2 years ago, but I've only just got round to creating an account!


----------



## pet

I knew this place existed from a Google search a year or so ago, but didn't start reading until today, so I joined.


----------



## Apostle_Coffee

I've been looking at Q&As for a few months now, but want to start buying equipment so have become a full member.


----------



## ashcroc

Think it was just under a week. Was looking for reviews & comparrisons for enrty level machines & google kept pointing me here.


----------



## KrzysztofMazur

Searching coffee forums and this is it.


----------



## sjm85

Definitely more than a week! But shorted than a month. Thanks for running this great resource.


----------



## RailGuy

been lurking and dipping in and out over a a long period when having issues but now considering a big upgrade from Gaggia Classic and feeling a little exposed so looking for a comfort blanket.


----------



## bonneech

Signed up within a week. Great forum with such knowledgeable members. Thanks for all the advice


----------



## nyvelocet

Quite a while, and I've now been a member for over a year without posting.


----------



## nyvelocet

Have come back to it and decided to look properly as I want to upgrade my current set up.


----------



## waterloo

Lurking for a month or so before signing up. So much fantastic info....I spent near enough a whole Sunday just reading the numerous Gaggia threads!!


----------



## ssg

I joined after few hours of coming to this forum.


----------



## bananaman

Within a week of finding the forum.


----------



## Tokar

For 5-6 years and finally decided to join


----------



## WHT

@workingdog - Same me .


----------



## Sconner

I was directed here from polish coffee forum as a great place to find out more about UK coffee trends and good place to look for first machine. I'm polish living in London.


----------



## Costas

I signed up in Feb so that I could get my PID kits from Mr Shades but never really posted anything. Starting to get a bit more serious about coffee now so though it was time to start sharing my experiences and learning from others.


----------



## Bluesbob

Was looking for info on Gaggia Classic and thought I better join in


----------



## DaveMak

I popped in and out for a few weeks mainly searching for info often led me here then after a while i just started searching here. cos while most of the info is universal, getting half way thru an article only for the links to something thats sold in the US is a right pain in the aynus.

once i had managed to wrangle some cash for a real(ish) machine, i decided i'd better join. now with my gagging classic and mdf grinder, i'm goodish to go.


----------



## Rdalong

Wanted a Classic, and this was the first choice for knowledge!


----------



## barnfather

Literally just joined so about 30 seconds!


----------



## stu.woodcock

A couple of weeks, I just purchased a Delonghi espresso machine and wanted some tips on usage.


----------



## PHB1969

Searched, found it, registered...all in a day...but want to understand more about grind and impact on the cup of coffee


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah

God I lurked for years before I even joined, and I lurked for the last 3 years before I remembered I'd made an account already.


----------



## Beth71

About 4 weeks or so. Was searching for the answers to some coffee-related questions on Google and, no surprise really, the best answers often seemed to be on this forum, so eventually the penny dropped and I joined!


----------



## DGB

about 3 months?


----------



## jthepilot

About 2 hours!

Been on many of these fora in holland, this is exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## Hibbsy

Was just over a week after I found the forum...


----------



## shayne.herriott

1 month


----------



## Jari

I reckon about a week. Really great little forum.


----------



## jsonfry

A couple of months, reading all about the Gaggia Classic...


----------



## Siany

I've joined straight away, found the forum while searching for espresso tips online, wish I'd discovered it a few months ago.


----------



## fenom60

Lurked for two weeks. Want to sell my oracle and get a ecm


----------



## Ashley8000

Months! Been waiting to buy a low cost machine with great depth of flavour. Have gone with an older low costs Fracino Little gem, and grinder. With the view to really understand coffee in the coming years and upgrade to the right machine.


----------



## Ashley8000

So my next question is, best way to service a machine yourself? Descale and other options which don't need to bring someone in?


----------



## joesoap73

Only found the forum today. Can't believe I've bean missing out !!!


----------



## mrC

too long... glad to be a member now. wooooo


----------



## danns

Browsed for a few years but only just saying hi now. An excellent resource, thanks all.


----------



## Axiom

Registered for a while now without posting, lurked for longer even than that. Valuable source of information for me,


----------



## lake_m

Been hoovering up information and advice for months, now it's time to give something back


----------



## Maurizio

with help of google I found out that alot of info can be found on this forum.


----------



## Crema&Confusion

One whole week!


----------



## Jerbil

About 2 days


----------



## Dean4travel

Hello new member lurking for at least 6 weeks!


----------



## Elcee

A few months before joining


----------



## Potts

Lurked for less than a week - what a fantastic forum, thank you!


----------



## Inspector

For about 2 weeks. Great forum.


----------



## appydax

Lurked for just over a week. Too much info to take in all at once, but phew, fantastic and just joined.


----------



## JimPT

For a couple of hours and signed up the next day.


----------



## robbiebee

Hello

A couple weeks


----------



## MildredM

I came across the forum and Coffee Wiki around 5 years ago when we bought our first Rocket machine. I just didn't get around to joining though due to other commitments and a lack of time. I've peeped here on and off over the years and joined, at last, a few weeks ago!


----------



## Cycleandespresso

Lurking for many months now and finally joined up. Looks like I'm in the minority. I think this speaks to the quality of the forum, so many of my questions had already been asked and answered. The clincher to join was a discount from foundry coffee roasters.

Cheers

Tyson


----------



## salty

Hi

Just a couple of weeks for me - and who knew there was so much to making a drink that I love but maybe took for granted!

Tim


----------



## grizzly_a

Lurked for couple months. Found this forum while searching for non pressurized basket for Delonghi EC 820.B -- most complete info online


----------



## fra

I've been meaning to join for a while and it looks like I will finally be able to get an espresso machine so hope to make use of this forum more.


----------



## boydster76

Been lurking for a couple of months but only just jumped in with my first post. Active member of a few other non-coffee related forums.


----------



## nonickch

Took me about a week.

Found the forum while trying to figure out my first setup.


----------



## Jonsco

Signed up 5 mins after discovering the forums


----------



## Coffeesnob59

Hi

I am new to the forum. I joined as soon as I discovered the forum. Claudette from Bella Barista pointed me at you.

Regards


----------



## vini

I joined some time ago and yet all I do is lurking


----------



## Planter

Lurked for about 4 weeks and decided to bite the bullet and join.


----------



## eddie57

i lurked for a couple of weeks before joining


----------



## Keith51

I have only lurked for a few days. I decided to start down the long tortuous espresso road and ditch my faithfull pod system for some proper coffee.

Thanks to eBay i have got the cart before the horse and expect delivery of a grinder on Monday but no successful brewer bids yet.

Either Gaggia classic or Rancilio Silvia and planning to fit PID fairly quickly.


----------



## Holmes

About 3 months. Steep learning curve going from thinking a £100 pound machine and blade grinder would be sufficient to looking at spending closer to 500-600 pounds. Wife not happy.


----------



## Lenn

Less than a week.

Went to a barista course on Saturday - loved it.

Started looking for a coffee machine Sunday and found this form - loved that too


----------



## AndyJH

Probably a couple of days before I decided to join up. Still reading and will continue as this is a steep learning curve before a chuck a lot of money at this


----------



## Timpo

Not long. Bought a 2nd hand Rancilio Silvia after having used a friends. I now need a grinder as I can't take grinding by hand any longer!


----------



## Richard_severn

I spent no time lurking, I searched a few things on Google and it was always on here, so I obviously decided the good thing to do would be join up and, one day, be able to contribute to the forum


----------



## Cruz

I spent some months reading some threads here and there. Joined to explore the british coffee world in more detail and hopefully contribute as well.


----------



## educnews

Hello, been reading the forums for a couple of weeks , just signed up as I seem to be coming here more often. Totally new to the world of coffee, My friend managed to give a 'god shot' and now totally hooked. Broken boiler on my x1 so trying to get started with a fairly decent machine,


----------



## kond

Under a week, had a Gaggia Classic for years which may now have died...


----------



## GengisKhan

Over 6 months! read the forum for advice and only joined up recently


----------



## nomilknosugar

I've been lurking on and off for a few weeks, reading up on the answers other folks have received to the same beginners' questions I had. Now I felt I should register to chip in and post about my own experiences, at least once I feel I've got something other to add as "me, too".


----------



## chrisje69

Been lurking for a few months, very confusing deciding which type of grinder to buy, but opinions here are very valuable in that quest

Chris


----------



## korgua

Hi! I think it took me all of 30 minutes to decide I needed to join.

Much to the distress of all my friends and family, to whom I promoted heavily Nespresso







, I have decided to take a break from 15 years of Nespresso and see what I am missing. Apparently I will need to do something with the 4x Nespresso machines dotted round the house









I am only dipping my toes into this new crema with a 2nd hand Scultura. I now need to decide on a suitable grinder for espressos around £100. I have just treated myself to some jewellery scales for £5.

No doubt by the end of the week I am will be upgrading to £1000s worth of exotic equipment I am seeing used by established forum members.

Thank you all for the incredibly useful information on this forum.


----------



## MrBaozi

Hi.

Took a few weeks before deciding to join.

Just had to pluck up the courage to tell the wife how much money could be spent.


----------



## General-S-1

Hi there, long time lurker, love coffee and think its time to get my own machine


----------



## foundafiver

Hi

Been a long time, part time lurker. It's a great place to absorb information, advice and myths!

Oli


----------



## dimoutsa

I did lurk for quite a while, almost 2 years if memory serves.


----------



## Rakesh

I had lurked on this site about a week before joining after it repeatedly coming up when looking for info on espresso machines. So i thought there's no harm in signing up and seeing what its all about.


----------



## dennisepi

Been lurking for a couple of year sporadically. Then regularly from summer 2016.


----------



## luigimud

I have lurked for a few hours before I decided to join when I found out sale section can't be accessed without membership









Now, I am thinking about making use of all precious information hidden within the pages of different threads.


----------



## Greenblood

No longer lurking!

steve


----------



## Streta

Just joined. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Streta

2 weeks of lurking


----------



## Streta

Sems to be an awesome forum


----------



## Streta

No doubt some extremely talented people here.


----------



## Streta

First forum i have joined.


----------



## acw285

I didn't lurk for a moment, well, not on this forum. Joined immediately. Let's have a look round, then.


----------



## tomaszj

This forum was showing up in Google results consistently for the past 4 weeks while doing my espresso research. Glad to be here!


----------



## igm45

tomaszj said:


> This forum was showing up in Google results consistently for the past 4 weeks while doing my espresso research. Glad to be here!


And we're glad to have you, welcome


----------



## Hungry Chimp

No lurking for me. Looking forward to the education!


----------



## igm45

Hungry Chimp said:


> No lurking for me. Looking forward to the education!


Welcome

You will find yourself entering a black hole of learning. Coffee seems relatively simple from the outside, then you soon realise there is a lot more to it.

Great fun learning though


----------



## Hungry Chimp

Thanks, I'm looking at buying my first proper coffee machine. Is the Sage Barista express good or could I find something cheaper and better?


----------



## igm45

Hungry Chimp said:


> Thanks, I'm looking at buying my first proper coffee machine. Is the Sage Barista express good or could I find something cheaper and better?


There are plenty on this forum that have used and enjoyed the Barista express. I haven't owned one so base my views on what I have read on here.

Nevertheless here are my recommendations:

Don't get the Barista:

- spare parts MAY be difficult to source/install.

- When upgradevitus sets in (it will) you will have to replace machine and grinder

- It's a jack of all trades, master of none.

Instead go for a Gaggia Classic or Rancilio Silvia and a separate grinder such as the mignon (or a 2nd hand commercial grinder if space permits).

You can pick up some great second hand gear that'll have you making great coffee in no time. Take your time, do your research before you make your purchase.


----------



## Hungry Chimp

Ok thanks for the advice. Really helpful, cheers


----------



## Webber

2 weeks

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belinda

About an hour.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for joining @Belinda

Great to have you onboard


----------



## Daos

Quite a few weeks... maybe 4 or 6... but glad I'm here now


----------



## Mayoor

Iv been lurking for months... Posts from this forum have always been the top hits on google searches- iv learnt loads!


----------



## Astirab

Been researching coffee machine and lurking on this sites forum about 3 weeks before joining up.


----------



## Raimundad

Signed up straight away! I find this very educating , informing and fun. A lot of valuable topics covered!

Still finding my ways round! Shout-outs to admin and all participants! Welcoming feel and great vibe! Bravo, guys!


----------



## dtapio

Finally decided to join the forum! Woop! Been kicking tyres around for year now.


----------



## Neil F

About 4 weeks.... need upgrade so constant search! A mine of coffee info at your finger tips!


----------



## JoshA

I've been scouring the forum for just over a week now and joined today. The wealth of knowledge seems incredible!


----------



## igm45

If you've only been a week you will have barely scratched the surface of knowledge available from some of the guys and gals on here ?


----------



## marchaos

So long I think I've gotten to know some of the members quite well!


----------



## dwm

Couple of weeks, the another few weeks after joining! Reading everything I can and hammering the search function to fill the huge holes in my knowledge.


----------



## tAClue

Decided I liked coffee on holiday, saw this site, joined straight away. Very glad I did, this place is friendly and helpful and is helping me understand the complexities of coffee and that I didn't really know what coffee tasted like before. What an eye opener!

Thanks to all on here that have made me feel comfortable enough to ask questions and to those humouring me with answers even when I may come across as a simpleton at times.


----------



## jeg

Joined straight away - seems to be some real masters of coffee on here willing to share with total novices(me) rather than keeping everything to themselves


----------



## mlambton

Not long for me. I was looking for advice on replacing the seals on my Europiccola and stumbled across one of the threads. Its always a bit daunting to get into with all the experts out there....really helpful forum though


----------



## MatthewBw

I didn't really lurk at all, i just signed up and joined in.


----------



## Teresap

I think it was about 3 weeks for me, couldn't believe how much I learned in that time . . Lots more stil to learn but a big thank you to all who contribute.

Teresa x


----------



## lee1980

Less than a week, had joined home barista but soon realised it was more American based lol.

Great forum learnt loads reading and had lots of nice replies to my newbie questions to.


----------



## Silas

About a month


----------



## u2jewel

Just joined..

Yup, I lurked for about 2 months ...


----------



## dawit

Shame on me, looking at my join date I've been a member since 2012 and posted for the first time this week!

A ton of interesting reading and brilliant set ups on here. I won't be so quiet in the future!


----------



## Fliz

First post.

Proud to say less than 1 week.


----------



## CoffeeStewieG

Actually joined and forgot, therefore lurked for a good while and now need a coffee boost in technique and maybe equipment. I'm a keen Aeropresser.


----------



## rossmcintyre

I browsed the site a couple of times before signing up. Everyone seems so helpful it didn't take a second thought


----------



## ddoyle

I moved from another site that wasn't so friendly, so signed up straightaway after looking for a new site on google.


----------



## Jony

Looking around for grinder and machine info 2 days


----------



## SoleBay

have been lurking for a while now....about 3 months. soaking up all the information and finally thought I should participate and get posting.


----------



## Bobbyd

I lurked for about 2 weeks, then signed up today and plan to lurk a lot more!


----------



## markac

I was also a two week lurker.


----------



## Philealing

I was researching all about the Oracle when the forum popped up. Was useful to see about the price drop on here which convinced me I had to take the plunge. Mine arrives on Thursday


----------



## 3smees23

2 days, a friend recommended the site and a couple of machines so looking for a bit more info before taking the plunge


----------



## LukeT

Only a couple of weeks for me too. I was researching the purchase of a machine, had loads of questions and wanted to look at the for sale board too. I was gobsmacked with the depth of responses people gave to my (probably idiotic) questions and how much I picked up from that. In the process of "taking the plunge" now...


----------



## jpj001

I remember browsing here and another couple of coffee forums a few years ago before buying a Gaggia Classic, not sure why I didn't sign up at the time


----------



## chaffordred

I browsed for a couple of weeks before signing up. I have so many questions regarding the purchasing and setting up a decent gaggia classic that I thought it would be best to take the plunge.


----------



## OCD_OPV

I have been using information on the forum over the past months when looking up various things. Didn't realise I'd not joined


----------



## SamUK

Apparently I've had an account here for about a year and a half... I probably made it about the time I needed to strip down and repair my Gaggia Classic. But I have never made a post.

However, I have just successfully disassembled and reassembled my Classic twice in the last 48 hours (the first time didn't clear the blockage). So am feeling rather chuffed with myself, and also a little sad that I don't get to buy a new coffee machine.


----------



## Newkybroon

I just dove straight in, and the water's loverly!!


----------



## DogandHat

I signed up straight away.


----------



## Nutisbak2

I joined a while back but tbh didn't know I got approved so only started now...


----------



## Throberto

Too long!


----------



## donbastiano

I signed up right away......


----------



## viveur

I lurked on a few forums (I still do), and originally signed up elsewhere, but realised that there's usually better content here, and the moderation is a lot more sane (one place has some moderators who will remove posts simply because they're from a manufacturer, even if said manufacturer actually answered some questions that other forum members were asking/discussing - this actually ended up causing me to waste a lot of time while trying to find a post I'd previously read with some interesting tidbits).

I was slightly put off by the ".co.uk" part here, but a lot of the information here is universal even for those of us outside the UK!


----------



## betyi

I was ca. 1 week lurker.


----------



## dsvob

couple of months


----------



## HPLBravo

I found this forum a few hours ago and signed up right away. I've already seen some helpful threads.


----------



## Badgerman

1 hour!


----------



## Substeel

Hi all,

l lurked for two days... am interested in a new espresso machine so ended up here


----------



## kjarsheim

Shortish period of lurking followed by signing up then nothing much for a couple of months - work/life stuff. Been stopping off for a read but not much else til now.


----------



## Gaz|

Signed up within hours. Knew I had to get in on the information and deals on here to progress. Thanks to everyone who has posted such great content.


----------



## Caroline75

I lurked for half an hour maybe, joined up, posted some info about myself, posted again asking for some help and advice. Have been made to feel really welcome, offered loads of advice, had private messages sending me in the right direction and also on how to use the site (which I found a little confusing to start with) and am now in the process of ordering a Gaggia Classic, Eureka Mignon mk2 grinder and all sorts of other bits and bobs.

Loving this site. Thanks to all that helped xxx


----------



## Grateful Ant

I lurked for a day going through loads of info but there's always more questions to ask and seems like a good friendly place to seek help I just hope I don't drive people mad.


----------



## Mr Beanie

I lurked for a few weeks reading other peoples posts before joining, need to experience more of the site and get involved more, so joined up to try and be a more active member. I'm just starting to learn to roast, hope to pick up some skills from others on here!


----------



## Craddyboy

Sorry, on and off for a few years now!

I am a serial lurker, I don't usually join forums as in my experience they tend to go off point and get a bit cliquey - BUT this forum doesn't seem to.

I've taken some very useful information from members comments and now it is time for me to stand up and be counted.

I look forward to finally being able to contribute.

Thank you for everything so far.


----------



## igm45

Craddyboy said:


> Sorry, on and off for a few years now!
> 
> I am a serial lurker, I don't usually join forums as in my experience they tend to go off point and get a bit cliquey - BUT this forum doesn't seem to.
> 
> I've taken some very useful information from members comments and now it is time for me to stand up and be counted.
> 
> I look forward to finally being able to contribute.
> 
> Thank you for everything so far.


Welcome along,

Felt like I was being watched....


----------



## Craddyboy

igm45 said:


> Welcome along,
> 
> Felt like I was being watched....


You were!

But only in a good way.


----------



## wojsku

about a week of reading and searching before signing up.


----------



## new2coffee

Greeting Coffee Lovers & Happy Holidays!

I am a latte lover, who decided to stop going to Starbucks and do my lattes at home using high quality (single origin) beans. Been searching the internet for and learning all the information I can for a couple of weeks now. By now, I can say I am more knowledgeable than most salesmen I've met who specialize in selling commercial espresso machines, though I still have a lot to learn!

A pleasure and an honor to be here


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Thanks for taking the plunge and posting


----------



## Hasi

Craddyboy said:


> Sorry, on and off for a few years now!
> 
> I am a serial lurker, I don't usually join forums as in my experience they tend to go off point and get a bit cliquey - BUT this forum doesn't seem to.
> 
> I've taken some very useful information from members comments and now it is time for me to stand up and be counted.
> 
> I look forward to finally being able to contribute.
> 
> Thank you for everything so far.


+1


----------



## Muska

I'm no stranger to forums over the years and I could tell when I landed here through various Google searches the information available and willingness to share would benefit me greatly. I'd really like to be a part of that, even though I feel I'm at the start of my journey!


----------



## igm45

Muska said:


> I'm no stranger to forums over the years and I could tell when I landed here through various Google searches the information available and willingness to share would benefit me greatly. I'd really like to be a part of that, even though I feel I'm at the start of my journey!


Welcome,

We all have to start somewhere. I have had soooo much help over the last few months.

I look back on what I thought was good and just sigh.

Ask away and you will get help


----------



## JoshW

Hey all,

Glanced over some of the fantastic info on here over the past month, just getting into coffee after a recent trip to Italy. Purchased myself a used Sage DTP to play with, just need a decent grinder now!!


----------



## Street Bob

Hi Street Bob here in Norwich, been lurking on and off for a few years.

No equipment apart from a kettle and filter, and a very old burr grinder on its last legs.

Been trying some new beans lately, and now have an Aeropress on its way, and

thinking of getting a Rhino hand grinder.

I've found this forum a mine of information, and will now doubtless be asking lots of

basic questions.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## kdr152

Lurked for what seemed like an age but was possibly a few days and google kept bringing me back to posts.

Great forum with some unbelievably knowledgeable and friendly people. Soon to be a Sage DTP owner and planning the needed accessories!

Coffee appreciation and the art of extraction sits up there with cycling in terms of research and practice! I am a cyclist and spend too much time in the local bike shop spending cash on things I like the look of that don't necessarily help me but I HAVE to HAVE them! So - coffee is something that promises to bleed me dry but something that has opened my eyes this past few weeks! Science/ Engineering/ Understanding/ Skill - it has it all! No way to dip a toe in here - its all-encompassing!







All IMHO!!


----------



## Garv1s

Been lurking for a few days, great site with lots of good info. Realised have a lot to learn & joined to be able to join in with discussions.


----------



## Kristopher

Joined almost immediately since I could not view any of the pictures that were posted without signing up.


----------



## zozur

Less than week.


----------



## Roobarb

2 days. Basically, doing some research on purchases and wanted access to more resources once my initial research was done.


----------



## li69b7

6 months vote


----------



## 17845

Came here for advice on buying a machine, signed up straight the way.

I will lurk with intent........


----------



## meg

immediately, when you're doing research on a subject you try to have access to a lot of info and from different sources


----------



## rayf

My attempts to improve the results from my silvia and home roasting attempts have led me to considering pid'ing ms silvia.

Research led me to mecoffee. Mecoffee lead me here. Glad to be here.


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove

I've been lurking for months. Great forum.


----------



## xpresso

Been lurking for a few weeks, that is narrowing down and getting to grips with the machines available before making the jump, lurking on the site for a couple of hours and felt it was the right place to be.

Just one question, how long do I wait for the aroma of freshly ground coffee to ooze through my laptop, trust automatic notification comes of responses, cannot see a tick box.

JWL.


----------



## pommie

I have lurked for over 4 years but have researched (and tried) lots of recommended beans and equipment. I started with just a cheap espresso machine and have spent a few years using an Aeropress and Porlex hand grinder but have recently been 'talked into' buying a bean to cup machine which I know are looked down upon in these forums. I've had reasonably good results though and will maybe replace it with some proper equipment when it stops working.


----------



## jay_kendrick

I have been lurking for maybe 1 week after a friend suggested the forum


----------



## Bevnewts

I have lurked for about a week, great advice for a newbie.


----------



## Sheena_Lance

it only took less than a week for me lurking around before I joined into forums, I just dive in the topics that are usual for me and are interesting. I think the very basic and easy was the introduction.


----------



## xpresso

pommie said:


> I have lurked for over 4 years but have researched (and tried) lots of recommended beans and equipment. I started with just a cheap espresso machine and have spent a few years using an Aeropress and Porlex hand grinder but have recently been 'talked into' buying a bean to cup machine which I know are looked down upon in these forums. I've had reasonably good results though and will maybe replace it with some proper equipment when it stops working.


Four years I wonder if that's a record, bordering an apprenticeship







, no matter what level you start it's what you are happy with, we've dabbled with several different jug/filter/Grunwerg O'le/Cafetiere/ Various Jars of coffee in an attempt to achieve a decent coffee drink that suits US.

Until now as we get older, occasionally taste seems to evade us, that is until you get a Coffee shop sample and I think that's what has given us the impetus after an exceptional coffee at a restaurant just after Christmas.

So that in mind we have a machine on order.

Enjoy your learning curve as it does appear we have a lot to learn but at least our thoughts are that even the worst coffee we start off with cannot be any less flavourful than the best jarred coffee.

Good Luck Jon-Willy


----------



## theashman1979

12 months on and off.... I like reading them but aren't a massive poster....

great site though!


----------



## DrWatson

About a day







. It came up when I was searching for some advice for settings for my new Aergrind and looks super interesting.


----------



## xpresso

DrWatson said:


> About a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It came up when I was searching for some advice for settings for my new Aergrind and looks super interesting.


 It is, very and from another new intern, welcome.

Jon-Willy


----------



## somewhat

A while now







fantastic forum


----------



## ddtrash

About a week, realized quickly what a great pool of information there is available here so joined up.


----------



## xpresso

ddtrash said:


> About a week, realized quickly what a great pool of information there is available here so joined up.


I'm not one who can sit and read books and absorb the content, but the way most on here speak with hands on experience is a wealth of information and help, welcome to the club.

Jon.


----------



## Rj_d2

I've been lurking around the forums for a few weeks! So much info to consume I feel like I'm studying for a degree in coffee brewing!


----------



## Seftonplonjay

A couple years... Not a fan of 'forums'; but this is a good one:good:


----------



## Nikola Roza

130 seconds. The time it took me... to join and populate my profile with the basics.

And yes, of course, I expected to be disappointed and to kick myself quite a few times.

But you know what?

It never happened, not once.

I am confused as to why. Is it because I like my self a pinch too much to be the recipient of this painful (when I do something- I do it right) punishment?

Or is it because I found true value here?

I used to think it's the former.

But there is a worm of doubt burrowing in my brain.

I can feel it whispering "it\s good here. Stay here. And try not to get thrown out",

Hi, folks, I/m new here, please be kind:act-up:


----------



## Doug.B

I was looking for around four weeks


----------



## old_bean65

I didn't actually know of the site so when I found it, signed up!


----------



## rubyflewtoo

about 2 days


----------



## scottyboy

A couple of weeks, until I felt the love







X


----------



## skiptotheend

Signed up on the spot in January when looking for info on grinders when my Delonghi burr grinder packed up. Have since purchased an Iberial MC2 auto grinder and yesterday managed to bag a second hand 2004 Gaggia Classic to replace my old Delonghi EC820.b. Looking forward to it arriving!


----------



## ksuddell

I've been reading the posts and utilising everyones experience and knowledge, in particular from the Sage forums, for over a year now! Only signed up as another newbie had the same setup as me (Sage DTP with Bodum Bistro burr grinder) and needed some help. I finally felt I had something worthwhile to share. Hope to be a little more useful from now on though and will try and give a little back where I can!


----------



## oceanrat88

I have lurked for a year or so but now am interested in buying a machine now I own a house


----------



## DripLC

Just a couple of months. I've learnt so much here already!


----------



## DavTee

You could spend a year lurking here, gleaning information, it's hard to believe there's any questions left to ask! I've been looking around for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Chris99

Within a few days, I went to America and drank far to much coffee, when I got home and looked at the jar of instant I went hunting for advise.


----------



## j53michael

Jumped straight in, did not want to miss out!


----------



## Beethovens_Beans

Lurked for a while. Didn't want to commit to fully jumping down the rabbit hole. Coffee sucks you in!


----------



## Bullettooth82

Hi I've been lurking for a couple of weeks but might start asking questions once I've read a bit more


----------



## Quenteagle

Lurked for 2 weeks as I did not want to ask any question that had been asked already and then decided to take the plunge.


----------



## xpresso

Ask away, plenty of good people here to offer advice, I'm not close enough yet to ask the advice, my meaning is getting consistency, at the moment I'm achieving neither consistently good or bad







.

Jon.


----------



## cyclingnut

Been lurking for about 8 years! Read up about the Gaggia Classic OPV mod, then signed up a couple of years ago, but never got round to posting.

Now looking to upgrade, so going to have a read up on what is potentially the next step up.


----------



## xpresso

cyclingnut said:


> Been lurking for about 8 years! Read up about the Gaggia Classic OPV mod, then signed up a couple of years ago, but never got round to posting.
> 
> Now looking to upgrade, so going to have a read up on what is potentially the next step up.


This is bordering to having already served an apprenticeship, enjoy, Gaggia range do appear to have quite a following.

Jon.


----------



## expnor

cyclingnut said:


> Been lurking for about 8 years! Read up about the Gaggia Classic OPV mod, then signed up a couple of years ago, but never got round to posting.
> 
> Now looking to upgrade, so going to have a read up on what is potentially the next step up.


similar to me! been using the info on here for ages (maybe not quite 8 years but almost), but just signed up. thanks to all of you on behalf of all lurkers.


----------



## L&R

A day or so, no time to lose/


----------



## Edilemma

I've been lurking for years. Check out this forum when I bought my first espresso machine over two years ago. Now that machine's died on me and I'm looking into what to get next, I came across this wealth of knowledge again and figured it was high time I join in!


----------



## ChrisCoffee

Been lurking for a long time. I work in Africa for a month at a time and if it's quiet there I spend time perusing for stuff o btuy for when I'm back home. I'm thinking of upgrading my budget machine so now is the time for me to say hello.


----------



## xpresso

ChrisCoffee said:


> Been lurking for a long time. I work in Africa for a month at a time and if it's quiet there I spend time perusing for stuff o btuy for when I'm back home. I'm thinking of upgrading my budget machine so now is the time for me to say hello.


Hello To you.

Maybe a wide choice of beans to return with though..

Jon.


----------



## ChrisCoffee

Thanks Jon,

I work mainly in Angola, but occasionally South Africa and Mozambique so there are definitely options. However my "shopping" time is limited when I am here but I certainly keep my eyes open.


----------



## namsri19

I lurked for a solid 30 minutes before signing up


----------



## xpresso

namsri19 said:


> I lurked for a solid 30 minutes before signing up


What took you so long and a warm welcome.







.

Jon.


----------



## namsri19

Thanks









Before reading around, I never realised how important the grinder was. I always thought it was all about the machine itself. How silly!


----------



## xpresso

namsri19 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before reading around, I never realised how important the grinder was. I always thought it was all about the machine itself. How silly!


It's quite a road you've embarked on and there's quite a number of things that all add up to that desire to create a crackin brew..

Jon.


----------



## gmytis

i lurked probably a month. was looking for some modifications for my gaggia


----------



## xpresso

gmytis said:


> i lurked probably a month. was looking for some modifications for my gaggia


Welcome, just add another two posts and you can then peruse the For Sale section.

Jon.


----------



## plaksel

Signed up straight away! Great community


----------



## Mills

Signed up after about two weeks but taken a while for my first post which is this one


----------



## xpresso

plaksel said:


> Signed up straight away! Great community





Mills said:


> Signed up after about two weeks but taken a while for my first post which is this one


Well warm greetings to you both, it's a busy forum with plenty of room for more and don't be embarrassed at asking basic questions ........ I am







... Jon.


----------



## drmarc

A few days. Realised there is a wealth of knowledge on here and wanted in!


----------



## xpresso

drmarc said:


> A few days. Realised there is a wealth of knowledge on here and wanted in!


Great stuff and after a while if you feel it's worth it, you can make a donation as a supporter, no medals for it and certainly no obligation to, but it does help maintain a fantastic forum.

Jon.


----------



## BigG

I found Coffee Forum whilst searching for advice on what machine to buy and then how to strip down and rebuild the Gaggia Classic that I subsequently bought. By then I was hooked and signed up. That all happened within three weeks.


----------



## Lesbanim

I signed up almost straight away as I'm looking to buy equipment so access to the for sale section is a priority. After that I'll probably become much more of a lurking member as I tend to search for answers already written rather than ask questions that have probably been asked before!


----------



## xpresso

Lesbanim said:


> I signed up almost straight away as I'm looking to buy equipment so access to the for sale section is a priority. After that I'll probably become much more of a lurking member as I tend to search for answers already written rather than ask questions that have probably been asked before!


Keep going with your posts as you need five under your belt to access the 'For Sale' section-- and welcome by the way.

Jon.


----------



## AAD44H

Joined as soon as I could!


----------



## Lesbanim

xpresso said:


> Keep going with your posts as you need five under your belt to access the 'For Sale' section-- and welcome by the way.
> 
> Jon.


Thanks







that's one more!


----------



## xpresso

BigG said:


> I found Coffee Forum whilst searching for advice on what machine to buy and then how to strip down and rebuild the Gaggia Classic that I subsequently bought. By then I was hooked and signed up. That all happened within three weeks.


There you've beat me to it, I want a defunct DB machine to play with.



Lesbanim said:


> I signed up almost straight away as I'm looking to buy equipment so access to the for sale section is a priority. After that I'll probably become much more of a lurking member as I tend to search for answers already written rather than ask questions that have probably been asked before!


You can use the search facility but bear in mind it can go quite a way back.



AAD44H said:


> Joined as soon as I could!


Hello and welcome to the club.



Lesbanim said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's one more!


Keep going there are several in the 'For sale' section at the moment and seemingly to cover a wide budget and always advisable to enter your location.

Jon.


----------



## Lesbanim

xpresso said:


> Keep going there are several in the 'For sale' section at the moment and seemingly to cover a wide budget and always advisable to enter your location.
> 
> Jon.


Good idea, have added my location to my profile


----------



## lebski88

I signed up after a few days of reading. This time around anyway - I think when I first started getting into espresso I probably read some bits and bobs here before I bough a gaggia classic.

If you start reading a lot you need to sign up so the forum remembers what you've already read (I think anyway), that and photos.

I'm got to the point where I want to improve my coffee again which lead me back to forums. Oh and I bought a lovely second hand Ceado E6P from ebay a few days ago. That does seem to be helping!

Incidentally - I posted something in another thread a couple of days ago but it said it needed moderator approval? Anything I need to do there or will it show up when someone gets some time to spare?


----------



## Lesbanim

lebski88 said:


> Oh and I bought a lovely second hand Ceado E6P from ebay a few days ago. That does seem to be helping!


Looks like you found yourself a bargain there


----------



## xpresso

lebski88 said:


> I signed up after a few days of reading. This time around anyway - I think when I first started getting into espresso I probably read some bits and bobs here before I bough a gaggia classic.
> 
> If you start reading a lot you need to sign up so the forum remembers what you've already read (I think anyway), that and photos.
> 
> I'm got to the point where I want to improve my coffee again which lead me back to forums. Oh and I bought a lovely second hand Ceado E6P from ebay a few days ago. That does seem to be helping!
> 
> Incidentally - I posted something in another thread a couple of days ago but it said it needed moderator approval? Anything I need to do there or will it show up when someone gets some time to spare?


Welcome to the forum and a good purchase, not sure what you section of the forum oyu were in but suspect it may have been the 'For Sale' which you need to have a minimum of five posts to access.

Jon.


----------



## lebski88

Thanks Jon. I'm really pleased with the new grinder - it's made a noticeable difference to my coffee. They are definitely bargains to be found on ebay if you're patient.

I actually figured out why those posts didn't show up - I was using my work proxy for my internet connection. It seems that if I connect through that my posts don't appear. If I turn it off they work! Probably some sort of anti-spam thing.


----------



## xpresso

lebski88 said:


> Thanks Jon. I'm really pleased with the new grinder - it's made a noticeable difference to my coffee. They are definitely bargains to be found on ebay if you're patient.
> 
> I actually figured out why those posts didn't show up - I was using my work proxy for my internet connection. It seems that if I connect through that my posts don't appear. If I turn it off they work! Probably some sort of anti-spam thing.


Well possibly thereby hangs a tale, for the computer boffins, give me something mechanical any day, that said electronics, mechanics work hand in glove.

I found a strange phenomenon in that, if I accessed the forum via Google and not Google Chrome the most noticeable problem was a series of missed characters when typing, even missed words, scrolling was also jerky and not responsive to actual touch pad finger movement.

Jon.


----------



## narbs

Stumbled across the forum a few weeks ago when looking for advice on a first proper machine, and then found a wealth of information once I'd decided on an older Gaggia Classic. Joined up when the Gaggia arrived and have picked up lots of handy pointers in my first week here - thanks to everyone who shares their knowledge.


----------



## LondonGuy

Joined all of ten minutes ago. Some great info already. Looking forward to being part of the group.


----------



## xpresso

LondonGuy said:


> Joined all of ten minutes ago. Some great info already. Looking forward to being part of the group.


A warm welcome, it helps if you make enquiries, to enter your location (London)?. and you can list what equipment you already use within your profile, having reached five posts you can also use the 'For Sale' section.

Jon.


----------



## Stobbart

Hello all, I signed up soon as I found the site and very pleased I did - there's so much information and I'm already enjoying better Coffee !


----------



## xpresso

Stobbart said:


> Hello all, I signed up soon as I found the site and very pleased I did - there's so much information and I'm already enjoying better Coffee !


Welcome, Just shows it's a good place to be.

Pop your location in (No need for a post code) and a description of your current equipment which helps people to answer any queries you may have.

Jon.


----------



## Amfuctivano

Hello to all, let's get the curiosity shop dealt with first: On time lurking b4 register? Answer: must move with haste when information/advice is needed (a couple of minutes)


----------



## Benreade

About a week, there was plenty of advice for a common problem already written. Only when I messed it up did I need the experts









Looking forward to getting tips on my approach later


----------



## xpresso

Amfuctivano said:


> Hello to all, let's get the curiosity shop dealt with first: On time lurking b4 register? Answer: must move with haste when information/advice is needed (a couple of minutes)


Well there's plenty of help available and don't be afraid to ask the most basic questions.



Benreade said:


> About a week, there was plenty of advice for a common problem already written. Only when I messed it up did I need the experts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting tips on my approach later


Always a point to raise if you feel at home and comfortable and the advice is good, don't hesitate at a later date in considering making a small donation to a forum that is free and relies on voluntary donations.

Lest you forget, always best to pop your area of the country into your profile.

Jon.


----------



## PaddySherz

About 5 minutes I reckon. Was looking for info on Gaggia Classics as I am looking to buy. Surfed in and decided to stay!


----------



## cozzarr

I stumbled on here a couple of days ago and signed up straight away. I'm here looking for some more information on places to source green beans. I've started roasting at home and want to try different beans.


----------



## Bmhillier2002

About two weeks!!


----------



## xpresso

PaddySherz said:


> About 5 minutes I reckon. Was looking for info on Gaggia Classics as I am looking to buy. Surfed in and decided to stay!


There's plenty of Gaggia owners, modifiers and the like so you are certainly not alone.



cozzarr said:


> I stumbled on here a couple of days ago and signed up straight away. I'm here looking for some more information on places to source green beans. I've started roasting at home and want to try different beans.


Again several forum members roast their own, just look at their profile for the info.



Bmhillier2002 said:


> About two weeks!!


What kept you....

Jon.


----------



## Bmhillier2002

xpresso said:


> There's plenty of Gaggia owners, modifiers and the like so you are certainly not alone.
> 
> Again several forum members roast their own, just look at their profile for the info.
> 
> What kept you....
> 
> Jon.


Was reading around the forum while travelling and just recently got back


----------



## xpresso

Bmhillier2002 said:


> Was reading around the forum while travelling and just recently got back


You're here now, enjoy what the forum has to offer







.

Jon.


----------



## ryand

I guess on / off for about 6 years! Now I'm signed up... Keep coming back when I want to learn more, top notch resource, thanks all.


----------



## hurrella

About a day or two!


----------



## VivaLaTank

Quite a while, probably a good few weeks!


----------



## Forestboy

Came across some topics on several occasions through a google search, finally signed up.


----------



## Kim Baker

It is the great platform to share my opinion.


----------



## JIMFISH

Hi all, I bought an aeropress 2 months ago and Krups grinder shortly after. I am happy that I can quickly make good tasting coffee. I lurked from then until today. I have ordered Spiller and Tate via Amazon their signature blend. Have just ordered Rave signature blend, and will order up the compass Mark 8 in the next day or so. Lookin forward to many more tasty coffees, Jim


----------



## enrm6

Only about a week. Such a good resource, felt I needed to be signed up to get even more out of it.


----------



## Choronzon

About a week, looked through topics through google. Looks like a great resource. I usually lurk a lot longer (years)


----------



## Apupapu

3 days cause need info to fix an old giada.


----------



## xpresso

jackprince said:


> I googled coffee forums and signed straight up. best forum


You're 'Knot' wrong there and Hello...

Jon.


----------



## Goshin

Literally about 8 seconds


----------



## salted

I guess it was over 6 months since I first saw a post in a google results. Didn't really start lurking until just now...


----------



## schaferhunde

I lurked for about 1-2 months due to proximity. Being an American in Europe, neither the American or European forums were very helpful to my situation. This UK forum is very helpful that the marques are similar to what I am finding in Germany and it is in the Queen's English, so I can understand and respond instead of relying on my broken German, French, and Italian!


----------



## pandrews26

Since getting into manual brewing at home this year, I found myself being directed here from google for many many answers and tips.

This was for a few months then once I got my new grinder, Wilfa Svart (upgraded from Hario Mini Mill Mod. so you can understand my happiness!), I signed up so I can get involved.

Thanks for all the answers already provided and thanks in advance for all those to come


----------



## Deanomag

Until I purchased a classic.. wasn't much point with the nespresso machine.


----------



## Tudeboy

I dove straight in!


----------



## limpetpete

Always loved coffee, but only found this forum recently since wanting to get an espresso machine. Didn't realise the depth of the rabbit hole I was heading down!


----------



## xpresso

limpetpete said:


> Always loved coffee, but only found this forum recently since wanting to get an espresso machine. Didn't realise the depth of the rabbit hole I was heading down!


I'm convinced there's not many know how deep it really is ....... Welcome ...... Jon.


----------



## xpresso

Tudeboy said:


> I dove straight in!


The forum is akin to a communal pool .... welcome..... Jon.


----------



## ryan111

Day 1, just moved to Denmark and realised its $8 a coffee, time to step up the home game


----------



## Teaboy

I was looking up coffee beans and machines and the forum appeared


----------



## xpresso

Teaboy said:


> I was looking up coffee beans and machines and the forum appeared


Welcome and yes there are people who sell beans that are not to their particular liking, for the price of postage, they may float your boat if not theirs.

Jon.


----------



## ryan111

straight in, need to bring up the quality of the home coffee and it seemed like good place to start


----------



## Maximus

I joined yesterday,the same day I came across the site. I have recently been playing with an Aeropress and my old grinder has broken. I was searching for advice on grinders.


----------



## mzda2

Found the forum after looking with admiration at the machine my host had in his Air B&B recently. Now looking to get started with a Gaggia Classic if I can find one!


----------



## sinetwo

About a week







HAD TO JOIN!


----------



## Cdn_coffee_lover

After searching and searching for a forum with some other Duo-Temp Pro users, here I am.


----------



## DanB

I read here and on H-B for a good few months, until well after I bought my first set up. I didn't have a need to post as most of the answers I could think of questions for were on here and plenty of stuff that never even occurred to me I needed to know.

I went with a pre-millenium La Pavoni, upgraded immediately to a single hole steam wand and bought a Feld2 grinder, a tamper and scales. The La Pav is pretty tricky to master so I am grateful for all those who have shared their experience and wisdom.


----------



## Coffeesprinter

ryan111 said:


> Day 1, just moved to Denmark and realised its $8 a coffee, time to step up the home game


Just justifies a more expensive machine right???


----------



## SimonVerhoeven

I joined immediately.


----------



## xpresso

SimonVerhoeven said:


> I joined immediately.


It is that sort of place, very addictive...... Welcome...

Jon.


----------



## Beany17

Joined pretty quick but is so extensive, looked daunting to begin with & took me a bit of time to figure out how things worked!

Finding it much easier than expected and really good, now I've taken the plunge and submitted my first posts.

thank you Glen for a really well organised & helpful resource to all of us coffee affectionados out there!


----------



## Unclevic

Few weeks lurking, just looking around the site seems like lots of info available, interested in the for sale bits but have to get my post count up first, looking forward to find out where I'm going wrong Only have a cheap Delongi and krups Grinder at the moment.


----------



## lake_m

Unclevic said:


> Few weeks lurking, just looking around the site seems like lots of info available, interested in the for sale bits but have to get my post count up first, looking forward to find out where I'm going wrong Only have a cheap Delongi and krups Grinder at the moment.


We all have to start somewhere. I started with a cheap Delonghi. The only way is up


----------



## Dr Forinor

No lurking at all. I specifically came to this site to post and ask questions.


----------



## Drellis

I have been lurking for 3 years before finally registering. I am eternally greatful to all of the users for their hints and advice and have had a lot of fun experimenting/tweaking to find the perfect espresso. Excited for the long journey ahead....


----------



## Drellis

Me too! The Delonghi Dedica is a fantastic starter machine. I replaced the stock steam wand with one from a Rancillio Silvia with massive improvement in milk frothing/foaming for latte art.


----------



## MrLatte

For me just one day, i had a good lurk and couldnt believe how much there was to know and decided to look for a used Gaggia Classic but of course you need to be registered and have made posts so MrLatte was created haha.


----------



## SoufianeSouf

Lurked for 20 min ^^


----------



## dkeohane

I've lurked for the past few months before joining - in search for an upgrade so felt I could do with some help


----------



## Chris Harris

Probably a couple of weeks


----------



## Gingerbean

I rarely sign up for any forums online and am usually very much a lurker. This is different as I really want to learn from others here and discuss things about the coffee making process so I signed up after a day!


----------



## Edt Lee

I've been back and too for about a year, coffee of far more complex than I'd imagined.


----------



## 4steviewonder

I have been lurking for a few months after having made a couple of coffee related impulse purchases. Have been trying fruitlessly to produce a latte comparable in taste & texture to what you might expect from the main coffee chains.


----------



## adaml

I've been lurking for years - long overdue signing up


----------



## Neversleep

I googled something to find our more information about my La Pavoni and i ended up on this forum, signed up straight away


----------



## lynxv3

Lurked around for about a week.

Most of the Google text reviews were linking back to this site so hey ho


----------



## Coeos

joined this forum rather than others as it feels there is a higher concentration of brits, which is useful for some local matters


----------



## hotmetal

True. We have people from all round the world regularly contributing, but we are UK based, so most of the info, prices, suppliers, roasters, meets and classified private sales tend to be UK focused.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## shadosc

I've (ashamedly) lurked for a few years now. Finally about to ditch the Nespresso and thought it's about time I took the plunge


----------



## ant2

a few weeks


----------



## Pj8040

Not too long and was introduced by a friend who is intent on helping me spend money on machinery!


----------



## AmandaH

Hi y'all, after many years of muddling through I was recommend to find a good forum - lots of great ideas and advice found after a couple of days lurking and here I am!


----------



## igm45

AmandaH said:


> Hi y'all, after many years of muddling through I was recommend to find a good forum - lots of great ideas and advice found after a couple of days lurking and here I am!


Welcome welcome to the worm hole of coffeeforumsUK


----------



## Novaprospect

Probably lurked about 6 months, I like to do a thorough recce before diving in!

(I made this account when I first stumbled across the forum a while ago, but never used it or started lurking thoroughly until about 6 months ago)


----------



## chayderbayder

Hi all, I finally registered after what feels like years of lurking. This place has been a valuable source of information!


----------



## bubbles

A few weeks.


----------



## Bernard

not long, seems a good spot for info


----------



## Gotchaman

Not long at all, seems i have a lot to learn and there lots to learn from the forum


----------



## Yannick

After a few days actually. I had a lot of reading on other forums and came here for more infos on the Niche. Not much on it on french forums for the moment


----------



## Donscarlet

Having just acquired a Sage BE I need to learn a lot about coffee,came across this forum by Google,lots of useful information.


----------



## cavason

Not long, a few days. I am rehabbing my Gaggia classic and this has been a super helpful site.


----------



## benjl

Lurk is a strong word... but I've been visiting the site for a year or so. Worried that joining is the first step to a big hole in my pocket.


----------



## ChrisMG

Signed up straightaway, such great forum for advice and knowledge.


----------



## AAD44H

About a week, by far the best coffee forum that I have come across!


----------



## christimson

Great info, thanks for all the links and advice. Been a lurker on and off for about 5 years maybe...


----------



## Christof

I lurked for a week or 2 before diving in. I have been enjoying pod coffee but feel the need to start trying to make some proper coffee.


----------



## Cabo

Lurked for a month, been brewing badly a lot longer than that


----------



## Wolvesnev

I had lurked on and off for several years. It's a great resource for advice and information.


----------



## ed_mcdill

a couple of months, recently resurrected an old gaggia mm so that I can at least enjoy freshly ground beans, but now starting to think about getting a better set up.


----------



## IamOiman

I knew of other forums like coffeesnobs, home-barista, etc, but I have not found coffeeforums until yesterday, and I almost instantly signed up when found!


----------



## Overcooked

I have read quite a few threads for the last few months, mostly landing here via google and then browsing a little. Finally signed up, still not too sure about how far in I'll go!


----------



## gm0

About six weeks intermittent lurking. Discovery triggered by machine failure and need to repair and/or choose/buy.

Coming back often enough for UK info that it absolutely made sense to join !


----------



## Flashheart8

I signed up as soon as the site came up on google, which to be honest has taken weeks of me searching for a machine and this site not coming up.


----------



## willvo84

Maybe a year or more,


----------



## Sugden18

Over 6 months of reading random threads while searching for machines and mods.


----------



## Joha

It took me only 30 mims to decide joining the forum


----------



## Saglant

I stumbled across the forum in the summer. I haven't really lurked just dropped in occasionally, but now the dark dank days of late autumn and winter are here it's nice to keep the curtains closed and escape.

Hence I signed up yesterday.


----------



## Shaf

I was looking at comparing various coffee machine and came across this forum.


----------



## limarus

I was looking for information about Aeropress and grinders.


----------



## Rom

Less than a week as I was a member in a previous life....


----------



## MLG

Reading you guys for a time now.. But now i decided to share some of my thoughts..


----------



## sam749

Dived straight in!  Can't believe it took me so long to find you guys though. Love the site so far.


----------



## ContraCoffee

Straight away! Hours of delightful research ahead


----------



## Mike from Summit Bean

Hi for me, I naturally joined straightaway without considering lurking. I thought everyone did that. So far I love what I am seeing and look forward to lurking within hahaha


----------



## DH83

I googled "coffee forum", saw this one was UK based and signed straight up. Thanks for having me


----------



## AlexCoffee

I've popped in and out of the forums (reading only) probably for over 6 months.

I waited to sign up because I hadn't had the need to post something.

I read a lot of interesting threads though.


----------



## Nick1881

I probably visited some time ago but recently decided I wanted to buy a machine and this place has been invaluable since.

I signed up so I could ask questions and get even more help, which I have already.


----------



## sea doo

About 2 weeks, next time I would not make such a mistake.


----------



## Mardinor

Joined the next day. Great forum.


----------



## Steamer

Yep, looked at a few posts and joined a week later. Wanted to get posting!


----------



## Wilko 4473

Didn't lurk at all. Which is a surprise for me. I browsed the site for a few hours and decided that I wanted to be a member. Hopefully I can contribute and learn a lot.


----------



## lhavelund

I've nipped in a few times over the span of a couple of weeks before finally biting the bullet.


----------



## ForumCat

Was strolling by, saw that the lights were on, so I let myself in.

*ForumCat*


----------



## Les996

dnewhulk said:


> I jumped right in when I stumbled the website as I was looking for some advises for my new project. It is great to be in this very active website.


Same for me, and addicted...both coffee and forum


----------



## RonanRaver

Found the page yesterday and signed up last night when i saw it was a really active page with regulars post. So not lurking for long at all!!


----------



## RobMcP

About 5 years. Joined now because I want to upgrade my setup and looking for advice.


----------



## xpresso

RobMcP said:


> About 5 years. Joined now because I want to upgrade my setup and looking for advice.


O'h Dear, take a seat its bordering fatal







is ticking.

Why not enter what you have now and people will best be placed to offer some help







and welcome after being stood outside the door.

Jon.


----------



## xpresso

Steamer said:


> Yep, looked at a few posts and joined a week later. Wanted to get posting!





Wilko 4473 said:


> Didn't lurk at all. Which is a surprise for me. I browsed the site for a few hours and decided that I wanted to be a member. Hopefully I can contribute and learn a lot.





lhavelund said:


> I've nipped in a few times over the span of a couple of weeks before finally biting the bullet.





ForumCat said:


> Was strolling by, saw that the lights were on, so I let myself in.
> 
> *ForumCat*





dnewhulk said:


> I jumped right in when I stumbled the website as I was looking for some advises for my new project. It is great to be in this very active website.





Les996 said:


> Same for me, and addicted...both coffee and forum





RonanRaver said:


> Found the page yesterday and signed up last night when i saw it was a really active page with regulars post. So not lurking for long at all!!


I've neglected this area for a while. however a warm welcome, it helps if you pop your current coffee equipment in your profile, even if its a jar of instant







.

Jon.


----------



## dtapio

Niche Zero discussion has made me come back again and again. Did not join for that one but it has definitely been the reason for visiting the forum


----------



## Sam123

1 week of lurking, now a happily signed up member


----------



## TheMechanic

A good friend told me about this forum as id like to get more into coffee and find specific equipment.


----------



## Lewbur

I was in a flap about how to put together a decent espresso and wanted a new machine. I've since learnt that a grinder is a pretty big deal!!! I joined as soon as I come across this place


----------



## smee

Came across the forum whilst looking for info about a coffee machine I was thinking of as an upgrade from coffeepods... Lurked and read and quickly realised there's more involved than I ever imagined! Joined after about a week.


----------



## xpresso

dtapio said:


> Niche Zero discussion has made me come back again and again. Did not join for that one but it has definitely been the reason for visiting the forum


A very active forum thread the NICHE an opportunity for owners to share their experiences with the ability to share like for like.



Sam123 said:


> 1 week of lurking, now a happily signed up member


Yes it doesn't take long when you appreciate the wealth of knowledge, wealth being the operative word once you start







.



TheMechanic said:


> A good friend told me about this forum as id like to get more into coffee and find specific equipment.


The for sale section has a few good bargains listed at the moment by serving forum members, you need five posts to have a peek.



Lewbur said:


> I was in a flap about how to put together a decent espresso and wanted a new machine. I've since learnt that a grinder is a pretty big deal!!! I joined as soon as I come across this place


Yep, bit like an F1 car with a Suffolk Colt engine, again a few reasonable grinders pop up in the for sale section, five or more posts to use it.



smee said:


> Came across the forum whilst looking for info about a coffee machine I was thinking of as an upgrade from coffeepods... Lurked and read and quickly realised there's more involved than I ever imagined! Joined after about a week.


A lot lot more, you can learn quite a bit doing a historical search of long term members, or simply check the many lively posts and a myriad of threads.

Not essential but it does help listing your equipment and a guide to where you are based.

Jon.


----------



## orscott

Whilst researching for my Gaggia I came across this place, found useful advice and so joined!


----------



## OhhEnnEmm

A few weeks, came across the forum when looking into coffee roasting, but only joined once I'd bought my kit.


----------



## JCuniowski

Few days - saw good posts about grinders so jumped in.


----------



## hutchys

About one week before joining


----------



## nickhdesign

I had "lurked" for several months. Started off as a quick nosey but has steadily became more frequent as my interest and basic experience grew until i recently signed up. As the knowledge grows it leads to more questions and so on, and on...

Great forums though, plenty for me still to get through.


----------



## HotChilli

About 10 minutes


----------



## Huxley

An evening - although it saved me from an ill informed impulse decision


----------



## vcb

About five days


----------



## H_P

Has been years, as I have just listened to my partner talk about the site and thought I may as well sign up myself.


----------



## Lal

Lurked for a few years. Don't plan to post immediately but just thought I'd add myself to the rolls.


----------



## coffeechap

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gabeuk

Hi all,

Been reading through various posts for about a week before signing up


----------



## RamonyCajal

Lurked for about 2 weeks before signing up


----------



## naio

I finally registered after around 5 years of lurking


----------



## magic girl

I lurked for a couple of months before joining,I've learnt loads from reading old threads and also realised i will probably spend a fair amount of money


----------



## Stiopic

2 days


----------



## Wilmars

Hi, I've been lurking on here for a couple of months now - sorry! I'm finally standing up and admitting I have a serious coffee problem!


----------



## Wildcat

Happily, for every coffee problem there is a coffee solution


----------



## Pomo dOro

After about 2 moths of 'lurking'


----------



## richkev

I fall into the 1-4 weeks category...


----------



## Blackd0g

i jumed right in lol


----------



## Gremms

I lurked around for ages. One year plus at least. I came across this forum when I was looking for user experiences on the MeCoffee PID for the Silvia/Gaggia Classic (which is really scarce). This is more than a year ago now and I still didn't decide on whether I should get one or not. Instead I am now considering to get a PID from MrShades who offers them on this forum. Funny how things go sometimes.


----------



## Tafka

Lurked for weeks registered, lurked a bit more then made this first post


----------



## Marocchino

I've been lurking for a number of years before joining, now that I've given up work I have a bit more time to follow and maybe contribute towards threads.


----------



## edd666999

Ive been and gone over past few months


----------



## Caffeine fan

It was only a couple of days for me once I saw how much the forum had to offer.


----------



## CoffeeNooge

I've come and gone over the years but has got to the point where I feel I know enough to contribute to a discussion rather than just asking noob questions!


----------



## Phil_CredoCoffee

I saw the value in this forum straight away!


----------



## chdmark

lurked for about a week!


----------



## howdykin88

Hi 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmy

Been lurking for a while, need to up my coffee game


----------



## THR_Crema

Afternoon everyone; I've been lurking for some time and finally got round to signing up. Many thanks to everyone for their contribution which have been a massive help to date.


----------



## DDoe

I've been lurking for quite some time. Took a while to join as I wasn't sure it's for me. Nothing wrong with the site, quite the contrary, I'm just not a coffee fanatic. I decided, even though I don't drink copious ammounts of coffee, what I do drink I want to be the best I can make and that's where this place comes in. I also love a gadget (to play with, as my husband puts it) and espresso making has some really lovely shiney stuff ?.


----------



## stickyz

Ha, I've been lurking for years tbh , spent hours reading stuff from here.

time to sign up and ask a question of my own


----------



## Drl

Occasional searches going back some time. More frequent lurking over the past 6 months or so. Time to join up.


----------



## jchun310

Been lurking for a 3 weeks before buying my equipment and joining!


----------



## Rozzer

Lurking for a while. Probably won't buy a new machine until around Christmas but researching every detail is half the fun right?


----------



## natassa

Good morning! Just got some equipment (Sage Barrista express and a Kanso Hiku grinder) and are finding the fori here very useful!


----------



## mishpotato

Came across the forum from Gaggiamanualservice and lurked occasionally for a couple of months. I finally have the money to pick up a my first espresso machine so it's time to join and start participating.


----------



## Danh860

Hi all, been lurking for a while but only now seriously considering buying a coffee machine for more then £100. Figured it would be best to do as much research as possible and ask for advice to try and make best choice!

Cheers Dan


----------



## CoffeeOutdoors

I'm usually a bit of a lurker, but realised, if everyone was a lurker, then there'd be no forums! So, here I am!


----------



## gussmc

A lurker for years. Eventually went to sign up and realised I already had. In 2016!


----------



## MightyRed

I lurk on and off I have ventured down the green bean path because of here still trying to find the perfect roasting method for me with the help of the information on here.


----------



## Alder

Discovered this forum around 6 months ago, and started visiting more and more frequently recently, as I started getting more and more interestedi in home espresso. When this forum became one of the first suggested pages in the browser launch screen, I took it as a sign to join


----------



## jh-iom

Found and joined within a day, as has some really useful information. Seems to be a great place for research!


----------



## msmi

Thinking of getting a gaggia. Found this forum. Been skimming through the last couple of weeks. Wealth of info.


----------



## dizzy78ro

I have been reading info on the forum for about 2 weeks. Just joined today. Happy to be a member. I am awaiting delivery on my first prosumer machine : VBM Domobar Super 2B.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Well with all that reading, I bet then you didn't get it from Coffee Itlia!!


----------



## dizzy78ro

Jony said:


> Well with all that reading, I bet then you didn't get it from Coffee Itlia!!


Nope. I bought it from United barista marketplace. It's a used machine just 1 year old and in great condition. The seller provided pictures of every angle possible both internal and external.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VonPete

I've been lurking for a while as I'm getting bored of the weak/inconsistent steam from my dedica and I'm considering buying something nicer. I switched to non pressurised filter baskets ages ago after reading something on here which made a big difference to the espresso quality and more recently modded it with a Silvia wand.

Not sure if I'll make it up to five posts to use the classifieds though!


----------



## Westpark

Probably for about a week. It was the need to get advice about fitting a PID to my Gaggia Classic that meant I took the plunge


----------



## Wingc

A week as well. I've ordered coffee beans based on reviews posted here


----------



## Ljandal

Been lurking for ages and been off and on with coffee for ages too. >6 months for me. Took the plunge though and joined up!


----------



## Blue Moons

I found this forum and joined it. It took me just a few minutes to make my decision.


----------



## scribblez

Been lurking for a few weeks browsing the sales forum and a few others. So much info on here to read it's brilliant! Thought it was about time I joined


----------



## El carajillo

Welcome to the forum, plenty of reading / information on here for you.

What equipment do you have or are you just at the beginning of your coffee journey ?

Sorry just noted your other post


----------



## EspressoBro

Joined after reading a couple of the excellent advice pieces. Looking to take my home espresso-making skills to a half decent level - need to replace my ancient early 2000s Dualit and equally ancient Cunill Tranquilo for starters!


----------



## richardhx

I found credible information on here while searching on Google this past few weeks and given that it is a UK site too, decided to join. I am fixing up a Rancilio Silvia (possibly original/V1) for a friend.


----------



## Nillle

Been lurking for a month or so. I blame it on all of you that I suddenly think spending thousands of £ on coffee gear is a good idea!


----------



## rsformatc

A few weeks. There comes a time when you have to ask a question!


----------



## Johey

Around 3 month... Started now intensive trails with pour over but towards Christmas there will be an Espresso Machine.
Just bought the Niche Zero 3 weeks ago...


----------



## Theblusteryday

Haha, about 3-4 weeks (too long)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echovirus

Been lurking many coffee forums for years, mostly to find info to keep my Gaggia Classic going lol!


----------



## harman

i'm so glad i finally signed up. This place has been a goldmine of coffe-related information. Thank you.


----------



## E404

Far too long.


----------



## Bicky

6 months at least. Think I came across the forum when I started researching an upgrade to my Gaggia Classic, still not taken that jump yet ?


----------



## Mbot

Too long is the answer!


----------



## Mbot

Johey said:


> Around 3 month... Started now intensive trails with pour over but towards Christmas there will be an Espresso Machine.
> Just bought the Niche Zero 3 weeks ago...


 How are you finding the Niche? Looks like an impressive piece of kit!


----------



## Johey

Mbot said:


> How are you finding the Niche? Looks like an impressive piece of kit!


 I really like it. Perfect build quality, nice look...

So far I only use it for V60 coffee and I am absolutely happy with the results. Not yet tested with an espresso machine but this is due to come soon...


----------



## amp59

This is my first post after lurking for a few weeks looking for info on reliable retailers. I'm so glad I did as I was about to unknowingly purchase from a place folks call a 'box shifter'.


----------



## zomarzi

I suppose around a year or so, got so far on my own initiative but as the bug started to bite I found I just needed to up my game. So here I am all eyes, ears and mouth open ready for the next stage.


----------



## 9719

zomarzi said:


> I suppose around a year or so, got so far on my own initiative but as the bug started to bite I found I just needed to up my game. So here I am all eyes, ears and mouth open ready for the next stage.


You missed out wallet in that statement


----------



## Jayteepix

Joined as soon as I found it yesterday ?


----------



## Disapia

Only a few days but so many questions on what gear and how best to use it!


----------



## martym

only took a few hours of lurking for me before i joined today ?


----------



## mhouston

Does joining in 2014 and only just posting count as lurking?

?


----------



## Planter

mhouston said:


> Does joining in 2014 and only just posting count as lurking?


Just...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielpugh

Reading for years and enjoying


----------



## Edlong

Only a ? year or so


----------



## Buster

I have lurked for about a month. Now bought new 2019 Gaggia Classic Pro VST 18g basket, bottomless PF, blank PF basket and some cleaning brushes.

Old Porlex hand grinder not really up to the job and I am relying on the pressurized baskets that came with the Gaggia for now. So in the market for an electric grinder. Have used a friends Eureka Mignon Specialita but am thinking I iwll go with a Niche Zero at £499 as I cant see anything better below £500 and it will I think allow me to upgrade the Gaggia Classic in the future. At least that's my current thinking!


----------



## jafa1970

Hoping to learn about making decent coffee. Cheers


----------



## PJ03029174

About a week, just bought a Sage Barista Pro and this site has been a great resource.


----------



## kyle2u

About 6 years lol


----------



## Mudlark13

Lurked for quite a few years before finally joining in on the fun! - not sure why it took me so long.


----------



## nsarge

About 3 weeks. Black Friday drew me here when researching BTC machines and finding I was probably going to make a bad decision!


----------



## Lunoar48

About 24 hours, found the site last night and after reading through it joined today


----------



## ntipp319

Straight Away! I have loved coffee for ages now and I can finally share my thoughts with fellow coffee lovers.


----------



## Tom66

About 2 weeks, strangely enough just as starting drinking without milk!


----------



## Border_all

I confess my lurk time was only a few seconds Glad i joined

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohnoh18

Just joined. Couldn't help but chime in- great site!


----------



## Gaving

a second only


----------



## RCITM

I must have lurked for roughly 4-6 months whilst i was deciding on equipment. Very valuable site is this.


----------



## Bagpu55

Long time lurker, just joined. Great info on this site just bought a G.classic to rebuild and start my journey.


----------



## CoffeeGoGo

Long time lurker, but have recently found my voice to speak up on topics of interest. Very much a coffee novice at best, and need/want to improve my brewing abilities. Nice to get a perspective with this poll. We all have variations on our own story but can be very similar if we all sat down for a chat. :good:


----------



## Ilaher

long time aero press and stove top user. In the market for a used gaggia classic so thought this was the best place for hints and tips.


----------



## greztukas

About 3 month. Like good espresso so looked around for advises, equipment etc.


----------



## GazRef

2-3 months. Just signed up. Feel like its time to get that knowledge I cant get with google.


----------



## simplyme

Lurking for a couple of weeks but signed up as lots of great info here


----------



## CJV8

I lurked for a few months, but like most active and useful forums there's lots of reading and research to be done before joining in.


----------



## Iamjoelpowell

About 15 mins ?

ver helpful already, cheers gang


----------



## jdncl

spent around 6 months trawling through various threads after I inherited rescued a gaggia classic from my mother...


----------



## ternary

very little lurk time here, but I usually lurk forever


----------



## Bean2Trail

I'm afraid I've been lurking for a while now, maybe 6mths or so. Found some great content over that time but thought I would now jump in, get some more direct answers to my questions with the hope of actually answering a few too!!


----------



## Lara

Don't say I really lurk - here in Russia we need VPN to read and join UK forums. I am a first day owner of lightly used Frachino Cherub and it is my first HX too. That is why I seek for information and capitalize best experience.

Sorry, my English is not so good.


----------



## Jony

Welcome.


----------



## LGoose

About a month for me. Signed up so I could make a purchase and get into the discussion


----------



## Stekipho

Almost 10 years. Did a lot of reading, but am not particularly good at contributing to be honest. I'm now trying to become a bit more active on here though and was triggered to sign up after I saw the Vesuvius offer in the For Sale section.


----------



## manysimplethings

I've always thought about joining forums to ask questions, but my natural tendancy is to try and fiture it out for myself. Once you take the plunge though it breaks that barrier so I imagine I'll post all the time.


----------



## amb67

Lurked for months, reading up on how to make great coffee, what machines are good/bad, etc.... What type of people are on here, been on some forums that are just plain old hostile full of rude people making sarcastic comments to valid questions..... not seen any of that here.

This place is a mine of useful information, thanks for letting me join.

Oh, and I just bought a Sage Oracle after using an Andrew James unit for the last 3 years, wow what a difference, blown away by the quality of the coffee produced by the Sage Oracle.

Alan


----------



## neologan

I'd say I'm still lurking yet joined in 2017...


----------



## brewslew

Yeah I feel like i'm lurking too, even though I've had an account for a little while


----------



## JEC

Been lurking for 6 months or so. After 10 years of disappointing coffee from my classic, I'm kicking myself. Why did I wait so long?


----------



## japastie

Just joined the forum, so this is my first post. I'm relatively new to coffee (I only started drinking it in the last year), but my obsession is growing exponentially. I began with a cafetiere, then moved on to an Aeropress, and recently bought a Kafflano Kompresso, which has piqued my interest in espresso. So now I'm on the verge of buying a Gaggia Classic and either a Rancilio Rocky or a Eureka Mignon. Thanks in large part to what I've read on these forums. Just need a few more posts so I can start nabbing the for sale items!


----------



## HasBean

Took a quick glance at the forum and joined straight away.

I initially joined to learn about my recently obtained Super Jolly, but I have yet to make that first post (apart from my intro), because I'm still working my way through the existing SJ posts.


----------



## Mikael

About a month or so.


----------



## IainRS

About 5 minutes


----------



## watermullins

Hello everyone. I have a proposal for you as well as just saying hello!

I found this forum and started straight away as Google said it was the friendliest one  I'm not in the business but clearly love coffee and thought it'd be good to come on here and learn some things. I currently make my own coffee with aeropress or filter method as I don't have an espresso machine but i'd love to learn.

I'm also on sabbatical from my job at the moment so if anyone here is London-based and has a cafe they'd like some free help in, I can offer 1-2 days a week for free to help you out and for me to learn how to make the perfect flat white!


----------



## SoBo

A week or so 

Hey all!


----------



## Psp

Great post title. I did no lurking, but was introduced by my mates, speaking to whom it is very apparent I am a coffee newbie. Great advice and insight on here!


----------



## Blackberry Butterscotch

Been lurking a few months hopefully now have amassed enough information to not make a mug of myself!


----------



## Deegee

Since my 15yr old Gaggia Evolution died and I went looking for answers, info and help. ?

Having been part of several forums (not coffee related btw) in the past, I found "the friendliest forum"during my searches and thought I'd better contribute after using your info shamelessly as a lurker. So fingers crossed there'll be something I can do. ?


----------



## Mark92

About a month then got round to joining!


----------



## GordonH

Lurked for about a month or so before I joined.


----------



## Planty21

I've only recently got the urge to get myself a decent machine and stumbled across this place. Keen to get a decent used one so joined pretty much within the week to potentially get a good deal but to also use the guidance here to help me once i've got one. Glad I found it, so much good stuff here


----------



## georgo

Been reading about some basic machine for a few weeks.
Still brewing coffee with Mokka and Aeropress, which is a lot of fun, but want to move on.


----------



## Draganime

Until I needed some help, so about 2 months!


----------



## Stilatip

I just found the forum as part of a search for a grinder. I'd been a member of TMC and was aware how useful that was, so I signed up here straight away, after I'd had a look around to see if people seemed nice!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Takara11

Thankfully lead here after searching reviews for some obscure machines. Very glad to have found it!


----------



## vct

A little over a month! Amazingly useful forum, lots of useful stuff here!


----------



## Dave double bean

About 5 minutes

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarzah

I just discovered the forum, and joined right away. So yeah, 5-10 mins...


----------



## Elliot

A couple of weeks, I read a lot of content and then joined when a for sale listing piqued my interest.


----------



## Alesx

Just some weeks or maybe month after hearing about this forum in the Spanish coffee forum. Because of English isn't my native language, some post are hardly understanding for me but, thanks everyone for share knowledge and be patience


----------



## LiquidLogic

I've lurked this forum on and off for at least a year as it cropped up in search results.

As I've learned to enjoy coffee more and more, I've found I keep coming back!


----------



## lennyvee

Howdy all, thanks mods, posting just so i can bid on a used grinder!

stay healthy


----------



## Adam.f

Popped in and out for about 1-2 months to take a look before wanting to join the forum.


----------



## Biccers

The reason I joined so fast is seeing that it's really the only place to be to buy second hand machines!


----------



## jeff-72

I've learned a lot from lurking. The posts are so informative. However, it was now time to join the community.


----------



## Dale Cooper

Within a week I had gone from lurking to joining ... to spending a few hundred pounds more than originally intended!


----------



## jazzersi

Lockdown has strongly intensified my time and interest in coffee!! Already upgraded grinder to SGP now to replace my old delonghi machine.


----------



## B33FSQU4TCH

Overnight!


----------



## Chalkey275

I've been lurking for about a month, trying to educate myself on things I knew very little of (PIDs, OPV mods, Temp Surfing etc). I didn't want to be 'That person' who asks the question that you guys have answered 1000 times already in your Forums (Which are fantastic, by the way).


----------



## bowerfield

Almost 10 years!? I've had a Gaggia Classic since 2011 and been reading posts about it here on and off for years. Finally registed to order a PID kit from MrShades.


----------



## trb08150

Finally bitten the bullet and got involved in the forum. A great resource and has taught me a huge amount of information over the past few weeks. Thanks for all the input folks


----------



## aws92

I lurked for about a month before joining.


----------



## gm031193

About a year before I actually joined to start properly improving my espresso making!


----------



## Mepl

I lurked for a week or so, needing a new espreso machine after my more than 40 years old Quickmill retro fell apart for good. (well, this is how they are called now, I have the one that was not yet called retro, but was modern when they built it)


----------



## Rocco

Lurked about a week. I've been on automotive forums (can be nasty), and wrist watch forums (generally nice), and I am pleasantly surprised by how nice CFUK is! Decided to register to get some feedback while I learn about espresso (Gaggia Classic Pro and Baratza Vario arriving today), and eventually buy a PID and OPV spring kit from MrShades.


----------



## Opeth

Lurked for about a month seeking any info about NS Musica machines and LSM grinders and finally registered to get an ability to post.


----------



## Akp

Lurked on and off for a few years (hanging head in shame). Recently made the decision to improve my setup (currently very limited) which brought me back to the forum again.


----------



## PaulosUk

I've been reading posts on and off for ages, Signed up last year, but don't really know enough to contribute any knowledge.

Thought Id better make my first post somewhere!


----------



## NikC

likewise read a bit about 3 years ago, then again this last week when I decided to get my Gaggia classic working again


----------



## neilm

About 6 months. Read all about the Niche Zero, then bought one (very happy with it). Have now registered an account as I need to buy some bits and pieces from MrShade...


----------



## ShotsFired37

I lurked for a good few months before joining. And even after joining, it's taken me a couple of months to post!

I really want to upgrade my setup from a sage barista pro to something else, but I can't decide between a classic Italian machine or a decent de1pro


----------



## GriffGraff_91

Hi! I am definitely not a long term lurker. I spent a few minutes in the site before signing up.

I am new to the coffee game, having had a Bambino Plus for around 2/3 months, I am currently using ground coffee and have done plenty of research into grinders, but I am not currently willing to pay £300+ for new one, so on the hunt for something 2nd hand and hoping the advice on here will help me find the right grinder and then provide further advice on actually using it!

Hi everyone!


----------



## lacesoutdom

prob less than a week if im honest


----------



## woollyhead

Lurked for about a day after my second bean-to-cup failed. Certainly has been an education into another world and enabled me to be separated from a bit more cash that I was planning on for the replacement. Well worth it. Two weeks now with a separate machine and grinder, I don't believe I would have made anything like as good a decision without all the insight on this forum.


----------



## Finbarrmc

Joined on the second day after discovering the site.


----------



## Adav92

Lurking for a year or so. There is a wealth of knowledge on this site. Greetings everyone!


----------



## MattLeB

Lurked for around a month, deciding what to buy and considering adding my own questions/queries but agree most already covered if you look deep enough! Finally decided to get involved this week


----------



## stevy6

Joined ,2016 lurked and finally posted this after googling a local coffee roaster and the forum came up. So joined in now.


----------



## McPhie

Was around the 1 week mark, too many bargains in the for sale section I couldn't respond to!


----------



## Andy87

I've just come straight in today. Keen to learn more (a lot to learn) and about to get my first machine and move away from pods to enjoy my coffee more each morning.


----------



## Jord93

Always been interested about coffee & love drinking it too!

Lurking for few weeks! Got a Beko CEP5152B & Krups GVX2 Grinder but I have just gone and bought a Sage Barista Pro from Lakeland so can't wait for that delivery!

I'm very much a newbie but learnt a lot in past few weeks only had my Beko & Grinder few weeks before upgrading to Sage. Thought get a decent bit of kit since I'm really getting into it.

Been watching James Hoffmann YouTube Channel What a great guy so much learnt from him already.

Hope everyone is coping ok? Been hard for us all this lockdown so I have been focusing my mind with all this and other things.

Take care all!


----------



## Jackb

I lurked for just over a week, just on the start of my home coffee journey. From reading the forums i'm afraid it looks like it could get expensive quick. 
Although Im a student so hopefully I will be able to resist the urge for a bit. Unfortunately I now want to buy my first setup in lockdown when all the prices seem to have increased. I was looking on eBay but found this forum with the hope of getting a machine that I know has been looked after.

I've been lurking around the for sale section, hopefully will appear in there soon!

Hope everyone is well, look forward to lurking some more!


----------



## AlastairB

Lurked for over a year and this is my first post !


----------



## simick

I've been lurking around the For Sale section for a few months, looking for first a machine and now a grinder!


----------



## cmollenbach

I've been lurking for a few weeks, seems like a great community.


----------



## Peach

Hey all... guess I'm amongst the minority of people who jumped straight in before 'lurking' - not sure if that's a good or a bad point of my personality: adventurous and decisive, or gullible and easily pleased?!?! 

Either way, glad to be here, and hope I can contribute as much as I draw upon... see you soon.


----------



## SMcLeanFowler

Got my first machine and looking for a good grinder now up to £200. Eureka Mignon if possible... but I'm yet to be able to access the sales/wanted forums.


----------



## PD2020

Couple of weeks, haha ^^


----------



## Roast-ed

Started after getting my gaggia classic. Expected to buy it, turn it on and make the best espresso known to man. But it pissed water everywhere and tasted horrid.

Then I read about dialing in and brew ratios and single boilers and pids and shower screens and temperature and opv and now I wonder what I got myself into, but I'm already in too deep.


----------



## Gogoyami

I am very intrigued with the cormorant roaster and it seems that a number of your members use it. My intention is to learn a bit more of others' experiences prior to purchase.


----------



## Zal

Several weeks for me

Eventually I switched from Europiccola to Strega, used Mythos on its way and Nanologic soon...hopefully


----------



## little_rob

Roast-ed said:


> Started after getting my gaggia classic. Expected to buy it, turn it on and make the best espresso known to man. But it pissed water everywhere and tasted horrid.
> 
> Then I read about dialing in and brew ratios and single boilers and pids and shower screens and temperature and opv and now I wonder what I got myself into, but I'm already in too deep.


 This is me all over...


----------



## Wolftasy

Roast-ed said:


> Started after getting my gaggia classic. Expected to buy it, turn it on and make the best espresso known to man. But it pissed water everywhere and tasted horrid.
> 
> Then I read about dialing in and brew ratios and single boilers and pids and shower screens and temperature and opv and now I wonder what I got myself into, but I'm already in too deep.


 Lockdown has led me to this place. Slightly worried this will end up being a very expensive habit and getting high spec equipment and not really knowing how to use it.


----------



## Heather B

Lurked for about 6 months obsessively researching and reading. I must have read nearly every article here on water quality for espresso and espresso machines plus a great many other articles. I am not normally a joiner of any forum but this one seems such a great resource that in the end I gave in and will do what I can to be a contributor as well as a questioner.


----------



## mtroy

Hi guys,

I've just recently found this forum, and joined this week, been a big coffee fan for years now, but after a disastrous start with a Delonghi machine about 5 years ago, i've mostly brewed with a moka pot, French press, and more recently a V60, however, i had my Sage duo temp pro and sage smart grinder pro arrive on monday, so thought i'd better bite the bullet and join a good forum to learn tips to dial my espresso in, this forum came well recommended by a buddy of mine who helped me to choose my beginner set up for espresso.


----------



## spookym

Lurked for ages, but on the upgrade path so will probably need help!. Currently have Pavoni Europiccola, and Iberital Mc2. Ordered a Niche and thinking on a Minima or Bianca.


----------



## Instantnoodles

Only takes me 15 mins 😀


----------



## BCScoops

Bobbed around for 3 months or so before joining. Hoping at some point to be able to contribute something meaningful back to the good folks on here.


----------



## ebbz139

for a week or so, desperately need some noob info on coffee now I've been working at home for so long. Instant does not cut it.


----------



## Annih

Too long - Now missing out on some deals so time to step up.


----------



## SeanMc

Annih said:


> Too long - Now missing out on some deals so time to step up.


 Me too, me too... Lurked for many months but it has been costly!


----------



## Suru82

As above Now I regret


----------



## Noah T

About 45 seconds.


----------



## Annih

At least I'm not alone


----------



## Jezzer

Wish i had lurked longer but in the meantime have installed PID on my Rancilio Silva, insulated the boiler, and am about to renew the pump


----------



## Rafael

Been lurking around for about two months, I was always pretty slow!


----------



## MrSalty

After lurking the r/espresso and r/coffee subreddits for months.... and patiently waiting for the nemox lux grinder to come in stock at a retailer... I found my way here... and within a week I had signed up.

Seemed like for the almost £700 I was intending to spend for the grinder and Gaggia classic new. That I should be able to get a lot more for my money here from the For Sale section.

Also, I'm learning a fair bit a bout grinders... and am now leaning towards a niche zero, and used Gaggia classic instead.


----------



## Ljeezy

3 weeks give or take decided to take the plunge to narrow down my options even further now i've started to get to grips with things


----------



## ngrumps

About 1 month, getting to grips with espresso before starting to ask too many questions!


----------



## FrustratedBarista_1976

I was lucky enough to be bought a Gaga Classic nearly 10 years ago. Started off with ESE pods with it, and then moved to pre-ground coffee. During lockdown I thought I'd 'man up' and take on domestic grinding and making amazing coffee. Cue a Melita coffee grinder, and then a series of really crap coffees. Off to Reddit, and I learned about the Classic shipping with too much pressure, non-pressurised baskets. Found this forum and it got even worse 🙂 Since then, non pressurised baskets bought, OPV mod made after making a pressure gauge filter, and still crap coffee, pulling through in about 10 seconds. More research, and it seems the grinder is more important than the coffee machine!

It was at this point (about 3 weeks of lurking and frustration) I realised I really should register.

This little hobby is going to get a bit obsessive and expensive...


----------



## Martin L

Been lurking too long, this place is a mine of info, well done to all who post.


----------



## PTB

I finally joined yesterday having been here for a couple of weeks trying to soak up all the tips & techniques. It hasn't worked, my coffee tastes awful.

That said I did only pick up a used classic a couple of days ago.


----------



## Ally_8004

Been lurking over 6 months, learnt a fair bit from here. Currently have a sage dual boiler, but would like to go for a more traditional itallian espresso maker next.


----------



## _js

I lasted a week...is there a better site to browse while enjoying a morning coffee?

Been following a Gaggia Classic refurbishment thread like it's a match report...


----------



## prezes

Been lurking for quite a long time on and off. Tons of useful info which pushed me towards the right grinder etc


----------



## rodf

Lurking no longer


----------



## ahok

About two weeks. Joined and still lurking 🤔


----------



## JJackson

Lurking for approx 3 days!


----------



## ScottM

I only lurked for a few days before joining.


----------



## thawhat

Finally joined after lurking for what feels like months, only came into the forums for the occasional thread on an issue I was having or for bean recommendations.


----------



## Jasetaylor

Have been hiding in the shadows for a few days pondering, learning, contemplating and still dwelling in indecision on which machine with which to dip the toes.


----------



## Ben1994

Been lurking for a long while and finally decided to say hi

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sixpence

Lurked all of 30 mins before joining.

Then re-lurked for a week without posting anything.

I think I may have this whole forum lark backwards.


----------



## AJefferys

Been lurking for well over a year at this point, finally ordered the MrShades PID today though so thought I should finally join


----------



## MildredM

AJefferys said:


> Been lurking for well over a year at this point, finally ordered the MrShades PID today though so thought I should finally join


 And very welcome you are too


----------



## goathorse_jy

Been lurking for a few weeks.... bought a Gaggia Classic thinking I was really smart getting the best value for my money, before realising (from the various posts on here) that I really should have spent on a good grinder instead! (or... buy them used on these forums!)

Here's to hopefully many more years of a fun hobby and delicious coffee!


----------



## Vash

Around 1 month doing research for my first beginner machine... Ended up with the sage Bambino plus after reading some threads. James Hoffman videos got me interested in the science of coffee.


----------



## LJDUK

I'm a fellow lurker who's decided to join up - the info on here is so good. Have owned a sage barista express for 5 years which now has no pressure (have ordered new solenoids from Germany which hopefully will do the trick). Do I wait and fix or buy new machine and grinder, that's the big question?!


----------



## LJDUK

I should say I'm looking at a Lelit Mara x with a Eureka Specialiti grinder though the new Lelit Elizabeth has my attention also. Any thoughts/suggestions greatly received!


----------



## mnakh

Been lurking for a couple of months now - still searching for my first machine and grinder set up. Thinking about a new Gaggia Classic and second hand Mazzer.


----------



## MattF&W

Lurking for months! I have a Niche Zero and there's a Lelit Bianca incoming to replace a barista express that has served me well and been worked fo death for ~3 years. Good to be here and hope to contribute positively. I may already follow some of the forum regulars on Instagram... mentioning no names @MildredM @Joe shorrock 👀. Might fancy me some of those bar towels 😍


----------



## ponderosa

I lurked for a few weeks before I joined. Hopefully I can contribute something useful!


----------



## The Grumpy Tea Man

Hi, all! It's nice to be here  I was lurking for about half an hour. It was more than enough to understand the value this forum offers.


----------



## Rincewind

2 weeks and 3 days....read, read and read (except about retailers) as much as i could cram into my noggin about pro-sumer machines; watched video upon video as well....changed my mind 3 times on what to purchase. Option was above my budget; option 2 wasn't available (at the time) and so that left me to go for option 3. Option 3 was a total nightmare from hell which has taken over a week to resolve/rectify. Option 2 then became the one to go for; however when i rang BB as per forum recommendations (twice and left message/s) they haven't responded...obviously they didn't want my money that badly...ah well i tried.....so Option 1 was re-discussed with the significant other and we've decided to spend a little more than we planned for and said machine has been ordered 😎


----------



## Rowanlaw

I was attached to this forum as 'Shakey' in 2013 but moved house and couldn't remember details and in the confusion rejoined as 'Rowanlaw'.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Recognise that name - welcome back Shakey.


----------



## 1823Dave

Lurked longer than I can remember! I always ended up here when googling various coffee related questions and as it is UK based, it was usually my go to for advise. Recently joined properly when I wanted to grab an Ozmio through a previous group buy thread (which ended up full) , which in turn led me to starting the round 13 group buy thread. Glad I joined now though as I am much more interested and involved in other topics!

Lelit MaraX - Niche Zero


----------



## Giaxou

A couple of weekends a few years ago when I was getting into French press and a hand-grinder for it.

In my fourth weekend now for espresso...

Spent the first 90% of the espresso time reading on espresso machines. Then spent the other *90%* reading on grinders...


----------



## scelator703

I had joined but have lurked as a member before posting for a months.


----------



## Kimmo

Lurked about 3 months. Ended up often here.


----------



## LeonardCarr

I lurked for a short while, before deciding to join. Great Forum glad to be here


----------



## oxidising

Only a couple of days! Great forum.


----------



## PhilT

Not sure but I apparently joined in 2013. Just tried to join again and said my email address was already registered. Found my password and logged in. Happy days!

Just bought a ROK EspressoGC. Gradually dialling in the taste. Next I think I need a grinder as the pre-ground stuff is just not fine enough and espressos are a bit thin. It's definitely reawoken my love of coffee though.


----------



## spookydoo

Several months I reckon. Didn't take me long to convince myself that this was going to be a new adventure. A Niche Zero is now on the counter top, new machine awaiting soon hopefully!


----------



## Tobyrose115

Years! Never felt I had much of use to contribute but enjoyed ready / learning. Now have latest round of upgraditis!


----------



## Katfud

I joined fairly immediately, though only noticed the 'new members read first' post after adding my first question!


----------



## neilester

Haha, was just going to post something just like this but it's already there for me! Loving this community, thanks to everyone who contributes!


----------



## Orthos

Lurker her for a month. Learned lots already doing so!


----------



## Nleng

Found the forum less than a week ago. Very informative content and a friendly active community. After reading a variety of threads I have already been struck with Upgraditus and signed up to join the conversation.


----------



## Deviant

A whole 3 days...


----------



## Mrwindowtint

Just found it so decided to join now want to see where best to buy green beans


----------



## NutTool

About six months... but now I'm back in the UK from Australia, don't have access to dad's roaster and La Pavoni, so it is time to start my own expensive journey, I guess... 😃


----------



## Pete4eyes

Nervous lurker with very little knowledge of what I'm doing (as with most things) but I love to jump into it. Purchased a Gaggia espresso machine that didn't work and subsequently repaired it. The produced espresso has a long way to go though!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Pete4eyes said:


> Nervous lurker with very little knowledge of what I'm doing (as with most things) but I love to jump into it. Purchased a Gaggia espresso machine that didn't work and subsequently repaired it. The produced espresso has a long way to go though!


 Welcome. Just down the road from you. You will find plenty of help and assistance here if you need it.


----------



## Pete4eyes

The Systemic Kid said:


> Welcome. Just down the road from you. You will find plenty of help and assistance here if you need it.


 Excellent! Thanks. I'm about to move a lot further out (towards Accrington - cos the missus said so) but that's very kind - virtual advice is good from anywhere. I'm already reading reviews of even the items I wouldn't let me buy, let alone the wife.


----------



## JohnC56

Been lurkin for a while. Looking forward to getting stuck in

jave a Vesuvius and niche


----------



## Doof

Lurked about a month or so, trying to read as much as possible so as not to ask stupid questions!


----------



## Keggs

Lurking for about a month but wish I had found the site sooner - went through a lot of beans when I started taking coffee seriously at the start of lockdown!


----------



## hysaf

I am more of a reader than a poster , but am trying to change that.

Lurked for a couple of weeks before deciding that I might have things to say or questions to ask.


----------



## samlawton

Lurked for weeks but realised a time comes where it is better to become involved in the conversation rather than just a passive observer - certainly much to learn and this seems the best place for it!


----------



## alberto not

Been lurking for several weeks or so. It's all a little overwhelming. My interest was triggered by a great coffee using beans from Carvetti.


----------



## Hallett

I've only been lurking for about a month but joined up now 🥳


----------



## Hopebrewer

Not much. I kept reading posts for a week before joining, which I don't do often!


----------



## Folinho

Not sure... I'd go with couple of weeks maybe a month tops


----------



## Sidtrix

dipped in and out for a week or so before signing up.I came across the Forum through researching for a coffee machine and learning more about grinders


----------



## Sidtrix

Seems to be quite a few really helpful people on the forum


----------



## hge

Two weeks in!


----------



## Alancm

Six weeks. So much reading, so confused, the questions will come soon.


----------



## 1eutoshot

About a week. Looking to pull the trigger on my first machine


----------



## javmc

Hi,

I lurked for about a month before joining. Great forum, by the way.


----------



## Peter Anthony

Less than five minutes.😀


----------



## ericsundiu

lurking for couple of days before decided to sign up.

This place seems to be more suitable for UK people then reddit.


----------



## Coffeenewboy

Just looked, and ive been signed up since Sept 19 but havnt been signing in, just lurkiing.....


----------



## Jeremy81

Lurked for around 10 days before signing up today...


----------



## ulf

Hi. Lurked for a couple of weeks....


----------



## James K

Can't wait to get involved


----------



## Y-not

Hi there. I discovered this forum probably a year ago, when I got interested in coffee to the point that took me a little bit beyond the safe realm of common sense, if you know what I mean.

When you're a beginner, many things may look intimidating, so I did quite a bit of reading, my motivation being primarily the desire to learn the ropes, following the path of acquired equipment - first La Pavoni EP, then the VBM Domobar Junior 2B, the Gene Cafer roaster, and finally the Profitec Pro 700.

Lots of useful stuff found here, I must say. Really appreciated the knowledge and hope to contribute back if/when I can.


----------



## Astin001

5 seconds


----------



## Wayne.

Think I've been lurking for around 2 weeks. I came across the forum from time to time previously just via Google, but as I've been digging into some UK specific second hand bits and pieces I've been here most days recently so thought it best I signed up. Look forward to asking some daft questions soon...


----------



## Blend84

About 2 months, once I decided to look at upgrading


----------



## Orangez

Around a week. Realised a lot of questions I had were answered on the forums, and interested in the swap/buy section!


----------



## Ninelives999

3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Tinkstar

Hello all, basically started to like coffee, dont like paying £4.00 and generally get obsessed with stuff.

Was looking to spend £200 ish for a coffee machine, but then watched reviews and they just all get trashed sooooo they said the scilia and another brand G*** has a big following and forums which lead me here... so hello all.

34, from Leeds. I work for the government (dont judge me) also a hairdresser of 15 years, family man 2 kids, 2 guinea pigs and a 400litre fish tank.

Love a good forum to push my obessession and yours was the first I found that seems active 👍


----------



## Lyt_han

Been lurking for a week, just sitting on the fence deciding on a machine but now the more I read my budget increases that bit more 😂


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lyt_han said:


> Been lurking for a week, just sitting on the fence deciding on a machine but now the more I read my budget increases that bit more 😂


 Happened to us all.


----------



## Euan94

Couple of weeks of lurking, changing my mind on what I need with every thread I read!


----------



## DaltonB

Lurking for a few weeks now, still trying to decide between silvia and classic!


----------



## Missy

DaltonB said:


> Lurking for a few weeks now, still trying to decide between silvia and classic!


Looks like you just made the right decision! Looks like a great deal you've got!


----------



## DaltonB

Certainly! I reckon a pid'd classic will suit me perfectly


----------



## Pudding_bean

About 6 weeks. So much to read and learn so I finally joined!


----------



## Wolftasy

About 2 weeks while researching what to know for first espresso machine


----------



## The Learner

BenjaminPiper said:


> About two weeks I think. I've been wondering if there was a genuine alternative to the Silvia at a similar price point and having failed to really uncover a solution by myself I've finally decided to ask.


 My Silvia broke the other day - gutted - but have decided to upgrade instead of spend the money on fixing as makes no sense. My maraX arrives tomorrow!


----------



## olieolieolieolie

A fair while here, just starting to build up posts!


----------



## KEREMO

Signed up straight away👍


----------



## Auro

1 week 😛


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That long?🤣


----------



## Waitforme

1 day !

Hoping to learn more about coffees and machines before taking the plunge to buy one.


----------



## nvs

About a week. Was searching for single dose grinder and I'm glad that find a lot of info here.

Cheers


----------



## Jezzer

Too long. Have just treated myself to a Niche Zero grinder which replaces the Rocky - currently for sale- and now Looking for advice on upgrading my Rancilio Silvia which I have heavily modded over the years with insulation- PID etc


----------



## RaezoR57

The time it took to read about the Sage Barista Express by Tom Hughes. I have several coffee machines and recently bought the BE. I agreed with everything he said.


----------



## DavecUK

RaezoR57 said:


> The time it took to read about the Sage Barista Express by Tom Hughes. I have several coffee machines and recently bought the BE. I agreed with everything he said.


 Welcome to the forum..how are you getting on with the BE


----------



## Remy obay

Signed up as soon as I read a topic on espresso machines for beginners. Very helpful


----------



## bluesith

Only really started and this forum popped up during my research. Then my mind was blown...


----------



## DavecUK

bluesith said:


> Only really started and this forum popped up during my research. Then my mind was blown...


 Welcome to the forum...


----------



## DavecUK

kuko said:


> Hello people! This forum was recommended to me by my friend just a week ago and I decided that this is too cool place not to be a member.


 It is...you did the right thing for your heart at the expense of your pocket. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Juliearrow

Been lurking for a month or so - thought I could jump on grab a couple of recommendations to improve my coffee.

Now I'm avidly comparing machines and grinders and refreshing like a mad man... and still feel hopelessly lost which to go for!


----------



## Cranston

Hi , to answer your question , haven't lurked, I searched Dalla Corte mini and your site come up last week and again today, and I see one chap restoring same machine.

Im Western Australia and not much service for this as I bought it new from the eastern states back in 2013 I think for considerable $ on good recommendation.

So back to this site .. very interesting group of individuals and I'm sure they all help each other.

btw my experience with the Dalla Corte mini is it is like anything Italian built always looking for attention.. ha ha

Genuine parts back up is excellent here in oz.

So I've joined and will contribute my experience with the Mini if asked .

I enjoy making my own coffees and as the old Dalla cote mini is giving me grief, being a hands on chap I just spent a full day fully stripped and cleaned including bench test run and set the pump and solenoids but still not a going, I will look for a new machine soon.

cheers


----------



## Instant no more !

I was pointed in the direction of the forum from another forum < signed up straight away that's nearly 6 years ago now


----------



## aproape

Good morning everyone,

Long time lurker here (6m+) and.. finally decided to join (a post 'FS' convinced me).

I am quite new to the world of espresso (5y+) and I am looking to upgrade the grinder.

Machines (past) - Breville DB / Gaggia Babila and now Lelit Mara 62T.

---

I'll contribute from my humble experience when I have something to share (-:

Cheers,
Alexander M.


----------



## SiiJar

Been lurking for a couple of months, lots of great info and potential for another expensive past time!


----------



## CoffeePhilE

I'm not exactly a lurker. More an occassional "stop by for a quick peek". I've been doing that for a couple of years. I suppose that is sort-of a lurker, though.

But life has been too busy to devote the time to coffee that I would have liked to, and I didn't DARE join.

However, now, what with Covid, retirement and some other life changes, it's time for me-time, and finally, a bt more focus on coffee. So here I am, shiny new account and all.


----------



## jonr2

Been lurking for a week or two - thought i had this coffee thing sorted with cheap beans, cheap grinder and a filter machine but seems like i have been kidding myself. Hoping that membership of this forum doesn't come up in divorce proceedings 😀

Looking forward to hearing some top tips as well as researching previous posts for recommendations for new kit!!

Jon


----------



## Shears1

Is a year a long time to lurk?

Bought my Minima, Mignon and Roaster because of this forum. Probably about time I got involved..


----------



## 28653

Hi,
long time lurker here, but even longer coffee (and tea) drinker. Also home baker (sourdough, whole grain, crunchy, seeded), and now hobby coffee roaster. And no - I didn't need a new hobby - but the temptation was, well - just far too strong for me.
From a well loved Gaggia Classic I made the step-up to my Bezzera Mitica several years ago. Why an E61 HX model?
I always joke to friends it's the steam machine I never had as a boy. But undeniably there is a 'play' factor in 'hands on' machines like this, and that just appeals to me. Tweaking my grind, temp, watching the coffee flow, tasting... it's an exciting learning curve.
The 'play' factor and curiosity also lead me down a dark alley into buying a used 1992 La Pavoni Europiccola.
Great to use for one or 2 coffees with a short heat up time.
Now I blame the lockdowns for my latest adventure: last year I also started roasting with a pop corn machine and some green beans, then chasing beans in a stainless steel bowl with a heat gun, burning my fingers by cooling them with colander juggling...so come Christmas there was a good reason to get myself the new Behmor 2000AB.
First roast are promising and great fun. I hope to report a bit more in time.
I have found a lot of inspiration, knowledge and tips here on this forum - so thank you all for the lively discussions and sharing.
Wishing a Happy New Year to you all, Steve


----------



## justaberry

Really informative community we've got going here. I had no idea there was so much to extracting flavored hot water from a berry!

To answer the question, I lurked around for just about two days before deciding to engage with the community.

Look forward to being an active member!


----------



## Kevster

Ive just jumped straight in!!!!

Looks to be a great forum and very informative for us newbies, or should I say newbeans? ( sorry!!!)

My Partner got me a Sage Barista for Christmas, before that i just used a Bialetti stove top maker, so I consider this a bit of a jump, just trying to learn the science, producing what I think are some great coffees, just struggling a little when using new beans getting the grind etc correct, but practice hopefully makes perfect


----------



## Tomatin

As soon as I found the forum I joined...... Sadly I hadnt realised so much info was out there.


----------



## Chris90

Probably far too long.

I do tend to have the habit of lurking on a forum for a long time until I feel comfortable posting, you guys seem like an alright bunch 😅


----------



## Barbu

I was convinced after 5 minutes! I knew i wouldn't really be able to contribute as much as i could gain from this forum as i am a beginner in espresso making but i could certainly percieve a sense of community = quite comfortable🙂


----------



## SMoj

Hi all

I joined straight away after a recommendation from Michaelg. I'm a real newbie still - posted a few times so far - mainly for help! 😂.

In my first couple of weeks I've managed to make myself some truly awful coffee and luckily some that gives me hope as well, as even at my novice level it was preferable to many bought outside.

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Dag

I found this forum through Google, searching for info on espresso makers. I signed up yesterday after reading posts on and off for a week or so.


----------



## PhilSalkeld

I've been lurking for a couple of months now, while I've been doing research as to which machine that I'm going to invest in.

Everything I've read on the forum has been really helpful so far.


----------



## BillyG68

Probably lurking for 3 - 4 weeks before taking the plunge and registering. Too much helpfull info to ignore.


----------



## Aaronsheehan

Quite a few weeks!


----------



## Raffael

just a few days


----------



## Drew

About a week.


----------



## Rincewind

BillyG68 said:


> ...Too much helpfull info to ignore...


 One of my reasons to join as well :classic_smile:


----------



## Jord en

I lurked for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## WardyP

I lurked for quite a while when trying to decide on a new machine..


----------



## Burger

I lurked for a while, then wanted to get involved.


----------



## Ssalcha

It wasn't easy to get information on websites in korea so... xD


----------



## arb55

Far too long, 6months maybe more?!


----------



## 29243

Longer than I should have, around 3 months. It's a great forum


----------



## PACMAN

About 2 or 3 months, reading various bits from time to time, but thought I;d better register so I can actually ask for help and info rather than just reading about it. Oh, hello all!!


----------



## Nad

Around a year. I told myself if I didn't post then I wouldn't trick myself into spending more money on equipment. After a while, I finally admitted to myself I was buying stuff anyway. 😄


----------



## Simp88

Lurked for a couple of weeks. Arrived for the For Sale, stayed for the content


----------



## Dixie

Join right after I stumbled across the site!


----------



## Wilkins1kc

Couple of months. So much good information here.


----------



## AnaMaria

Hello everyone

I found a week ago this forum and in this time i read a lot of good quality content . Today i decided to join


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Hi all,

A few months !

More later 😊


----------



## OldFruity

Couple weeks in my case. As many would agree, should've joined sooner! 😊


----------



## BTW

Couple months over here, there's tonnes of very helpful people on the forum with lots of interesting insights.


----------



## Rudester

About 18 hours! Is that a record?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Close, but sadly not🤣


----------



## FlyingPianist

Just over a week for me. Forums arn't normally my thing. But thought I'd give it a try! My wife doesn't like coffee! So home conversation is hardly riveting! 🤣


----------



## DavecUK

@FlyingPianist now you have us...????


----------



## grindbrewrepeat

I think it's been about 6 years in total, although this is my second round of compulsively reading the forum. The first time round I was trying to get a temperamental Gaggia Baby Class & tired Eureka grinder to play ball. I sold those to make space for Delonghi B2C I was given and resigned myself to consistent, albeit mediocre coffee.

With some free time on my hand I've been pulled back in, and this time the pull is even stronger!


----------



## GKelly

Hello everyone

I have read the site for months and just got a MaraX from Bella Barista with a Eureka Mignon grinder. I am using the coffee provided with the machine and grinder, but I think I prefer a lighter roast.

I still need some scales....and to find roasters who do lighter roasted coffee.

Gina


----------



## phil28

signed up instantly. took a few months to make my first post.


----------



## Simplebean

Just in the door but have been lurking for a few months. DavecUK, it's all your fault. Your YouTube videos and forum posts are a mine of information. I could say the same for many of posters on this site. Many thanks to you all for the information you share.....even if I do only understand 20% of it. 😬


----------



## Moominpappa

Probably been lurking for the best part of the pandemic. It's been really helpful and has definitely made some positive changes to the coffee in my cup!


----------



## Samnaylor

at least a month or two!


----------



## Jacobm

Straight away and now I'm on it all the time😂


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's the way to do it - welcome.​


----------



## DavecUK

Welcome to the forum


----------



## dwilliams

Straight away. Just like most of other coffee lovers here LOL.


----------



## Mr Jackpots

Less than a couple of days. Wasn't really lurking. Got my 19 year old Gaggia Classic out of the attic and have been reading about maintenance and mods all week. Been downing sub-par espressos until I can get a good grinder, naked portafilter and give the machine a good overhaul. Ordered some basic parts and found some absolutely golden post threads here on steam wand upgrades. Seems like a good community. 🙌


----------



## greenboots

about an hour.


----------



## Galileo

How about turning that around and asking how long since joining did you first post? In my case, 7 years.


----------



## 9ail

Three days I think


----------



## postexitus

a week long obsessive reading about threads on lelit elizabeth and marax.


----------



## Ranibani

On and off for a few years to be honest. But more frequently in the last month or so as I'm looking to get into espresso now!


----------



## WayneG

So I only lurked a few days before deciding to take the plunge and get involved. New to the world of espresso, so go easy on me and all helps is welcomed from a total newbie 😊


----------



## Bairnybridge

I found the forum by accident when looking for alternative places to look to buy a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic and am not just exploring the site which looks fab.

☕


----------



## Chrijj

Lots of lurking, amazing reading some of the depths that this hobby can take you!


----------



## Nanz

Been lurking a couple of days and joined today to order an Osmio Zero!

Now I'm reading to find out what to upgrade to from our Nespresso machine to something that will make a proper decent flat white / latte and the odd espresso.


----------



## LostInSpace

Joined in 2011 😳 for guidance on grinders, beans and technique, then went into a blackhole to re-emerge in 2021.


----------



## BruceB

A couple of days after finding it I think.


----------



## Gemini

A long time. I want advice on a roaster


----------



## coffeenewbie12

Been lurking on and off for a few years!


----------



## wahman

Been lurking a few months!


----------



## Kev Munns

weeks, made one post. Hardly an active member


----------



## CafeColando

I was lurking on and off for months before being galvanised into action by the Niche offer. I've found the discussions interesting and helpful so this just hastened the inevitable.


----------



## DDelta

About an hour? Long enough to look around, learn a little and decide I liked the look of the place.


----------



## DavecUK

If I haven't said so already, welcome to the forum @DDelta @CafeColando @Kev Munns .

Often people don't post because they're not sure what to say. For me, the off topic areas are just as interesting as the coffee ones. I often read them with my morning coffee.

It's always interesting to read about people's diverse interests, or have a laugh at a good joke.


----------



## Kev Munns

cheers Dave. I'm one of those who tends to let things take over their life haha, so If Istart posting Ill be on here all day. It looks a friendly place, cheers for the reply

Kev


----------



## Carlyrox

I have and will still lurk to a certain extent as I am completely new to the world of coffee, well in the context of wanting to try and have a nice, (I will not say perfect) cup of coffee.

There seems to be so much to learn and I understand what the members mean when they mention rabbit holes re equipment they want to buy.

I will continue to read and hopefully gain knowledge as to what I hope to achieve and enjoy.

Thanks.

Keith.


----------



## DavecUK

@Carlyrox Those rabbit holes run deep and the price of admission is high 😉


----------



## Carlyrox

DavecUK said:


> @Carlyrox Those rabbit holes run deep and the price of admission is high 😉


 Hi Dave,

I know as since joining I have bought tampers, a station, two grinders, ( a Mignon mk2 and a Niche) and a ECM Mechanika slim v. The problem is I am in Spain and have no idea of when I will get the vaccination to be able to return to the UK to collect all my newly bought equipment.

Cannot wait till I get the items and commence my coffee journey though I am lucky compared to thousands.

Take Care.

Keith.


----------



## DavecUK

Wow...that is annoying...all that kit sitting in the UK....Hopefully it won't be too long. The UK vaccine program is running well and I'm sure once europe really gets going it will all move quickly.


----------



## RoninVan

I have been lurking for a over six months since a search on the Niche brought me to DaveUK's fine review. Even then it took me a long time (months) to make up my mind and try and get one. Missed the boat in January but succeeded with the last Indigogo release so hope to get it in June.


----------



## DavecUK

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlwaysSus

I signed up immediately after clicking referral link from James Hoffman.


----------



## DavecUK

@AlwaysSus Welcome to the forum...I didn't know James had a referral link to us.


----------



## Ohaya

Hi all. 'Lurked' 10 for minutes


----------



## DavecUK

@Ohaya Welcome to the forum


----------



## BeanandBarleyBrewer

Joined after a Google search on hand grinders brought me to the site, decided there was so much useful information on here that I had to join.


----------



## Cavailia

About 5 mins I decided what the hey just join and have a read


----------



## Luke101

About two week. I can already feel myself falling down the rabbit hole 😆


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Luke101 said:


> About two week. I can already feel myself falling down the rabbit hole 😆


 Don't worry - happened to us all.


----------



## Aberdeen amateur

Was lurking for a good couple of weeks. Read through everyone's comments about machines, grinders, and general assistance. Hopefully one day I'll be able to be as helpful as some of the people on here!

Until then, thanks for all the help!


----------



## NiallJ

Hi all - it depends on what how you define 'lurking'! I have 'joined' and enjoyed the content for months but only posted for the first time this week.

I am not a user of forums but I have learnt a lot here since starting with my Delonghi machine and Krupps grinder (at least it was a burr grinder)!

Since then I have been using a Flair everyday and paired it with a Compak K6 that was converted to single dose.

Next step is a Mara X and a JX Pro (you can tell I like the tactile side of things)! I can't wait to get going when it is finally delivered.

Like many others, thanks for all the quality advice and chat!

One question - is there a bar to accessing group buys? I would be interested in the Osmio but I am not sure I am eligible.

Cheers, Niall


----------



## NickMac

Hi all, jumped on in there. Lurked on some others, but thought I'd register. What's the worst that can happen? I'm sure members feel the same about newbies. Anyway, looks good - glad to have 'local' advice, the international perspective is great, but not always relevant.


----------



## KarlL

I've been coming to this site for years. Great advice and even better community. Look forward to enjoying the forums even more as member. Thanks to everyone here that has given so much time to help one another in our never ending coffee journey.


----------



## Marktheplant

Been researching machines for a week or so and kept on finding links back to this forum so it seemed like the place to be! Was a long time user of the Aeropress (office coffee was awful!) and bought a decent enough bean to cup machine for the home about 5 years ago. Has served me well (and is a hit with relatives) but want to make the most of my 3-4 coffees a day so ready to invest some time, money, and effort to take a step up. Looks like there is a lot to learn!


----------



## Usagercoffee

A couple days, got recommended by a member I met during an "illegal" London lockdown brew-up. Probably should consider advertising this blog in E1, many others in my position! 🙃


----------



## Fadingfrontier

Hi all, long time lurker (these forums were usually up there on search results for most coffee related queries so figured I should actually create an account) and just wanted to say thanks to all the contributors as I've learnt so much from these forums.

Look forward to trying out the coffee roaster recommendations and getting involved in discussions.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cizmooo

Hi All,

I've been looking for an upgrade to my Delonghi and lots of the google searches were directing me to the forums here so after couple of weeks I decided to register here.


----------



## DavecUK

@Cizmooo Welcome to the forum, check out the classifieds, if you want new, some great deals from our sponsors.


----------



## SpaceWomble

Lurking... I'm really good at lurking. As far as the forum goes probably 2 or 3 months..... Wasn't really sure if joining a forum is my thing, but I've done.....


----------



## DavecUK

SpaceWomble said:


> Lurking... I'm really good at lurking. As far as the forum goes probably 2 or 3 months..... Wasn't really sure if joining a forum is my thing, but I've done.....


 @SpaceWomble Welcome to the forum, loads of people lurk, a few join. I think you always get a little more out of joining.


----------



## bbstrikesagain

Don't think I lurked as such, but endless quests for information over a month or so quite often brought me here. Or does reading all the pages in each post you hit count as lurking?


----------



## Shiba Junior

Being directed to this forum from reddit, took me less than a week because wanting to join the coffee after tasting how good fresh grind coffee is (just using cheap hand grinder and aeropress).


----------



## Flat Eric

Been around a month or so on and off. Keep looking for answers to questions on google and ended up here quite a lot, so thought I may as well join up, make a brew and say hi!


----------



## CamileC

Flat Eric said:


> Been around a month or so on and off. Keep looking for answers to questions on google and ended up here quite a lot, so thought I may as well join up, make a brew and say hi!


 Hey Eric,

Same here - I can find all the answers related to coffee here. It is nice to know there will always be someone who can help you with these specific questions.


----------



## Caffienator

About a week, I was encouraged by how helpful your members are to new users, so dived right in.


----------



## stephhyland

Hello, nice to meet you all, it wasn't much of a lurk but I am currently in the process of upgrading my coffee machine and a friend of mine mentioned that a while back, when he was upgrading, he came to this forum asking for some recommendations and it was a great help, so I decided to join!


----------



## Rehan

About 1 week. Didn't know what to post. Now it amazing to join you guys. I am a Coffee lover.


----------



## Kisol

Hi all! Lurked for more than a year since I don't usually do forums. However, whenever I search for tips on google, it always leads me here so might as well chime in. 😂

I started on a french press then become interested in pour overs (V60, Origami, Chemex) and went down the rabbit hole with a flair sig. Hoping to learn more from the group!


----------



## louislouie

I have browsed this forum for just 4 - 5 times. Then I have moved to the Britain so that I decided to join it. It's nice to know the local recommendations on beans, shops .etc.


----------



## PAVDAW

I've browsed for a while, but thought it time to try and help some others in their journeys. Hopefully I can be of help to some folks.


----------



## Wadsad

I looked up loads of things but I finally signed up because I had an issue I which wasn't discussed before.


----------



## IntoxNitram

About 5 minutes 😆


----------



## Arcadefire4

I’ve lurked for at least two years! Now joined finally as I wanted to post in the classified section. Didn’t find the need to post as lurking answered all my questions so far! I’ve got a sage DTP and Nuova Simonelli MDX for espresso and a recently purchased Wilfa Uniform for my filter/AeroPress/French Press


----------



## Badger410

About an hour.


----------



## benjgh

Straight away also for me...been looking for somewhere that has all the advice for not just my set up but what I should be looking at next!!!


----------



## JoshDoesCoff33s

Lurked for the last year or so, but now got some funds ready and looking to tuck into the classifieds. More well taken Care off machines than fleabay


----------



## CoffeeBillyBob

A couple of days for me.


----------



## gregbenson314

Around about a fortnight. Usually I comment on reddit's /r/coffee but decided to branch out a bit more


----------



## Leblanc

Been on and off for a couple of years - looking at upgrading my setup soon so thought I'd get into the knowledge base.


----------



## niawo

A couple of days


----------



## DanLeyden

after a few weeks of wandering around soaking up an awful lot of informatin


----------



## GGetty

I joined straight away! It looks like a great place to discuss gear and techniques. 

Cheers, 

Greg


----------



## Toosh

Found you chaps and chapesses today and jumped straight in


----------



## SMN

I've been lurking since 2019 so it's been a while 😅


----------



## Muckenash

Hi 
Like a few others decided to pull the trigger on a gaggia Classic, then the snowball started and as I was getting all my advice from here / James Hoffman thought the classifieds here would be a better place for quality things than eBay / market place. So couple of hours after I found the site. Lol


----------

